# Allegri subito! Altrimenti...



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.

Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi. 

Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Allegri, Sarri, Spalletti. Mi vanno bene tutti e tre.

Basta si eviti il tedesco...


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io invece vorrei sapere chi cura la fase difensiva?
Subiamo tipo 2-3 gol a partita, una difesa di diarrea.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



sembra che per qualche strano motivo a questo forum (non dico te in particolare) Spalletti non piaccia proprio..invece per me in questa situazione sarebbe l'allenatore ideale

allegri comunque va benissimo ma non credo verrebbe..preferirei Sarri comunque


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Se cambi allenatore perdi la squadra, siamo secondi/terzi. Siamo in calo fisico perché è da Agosto che stanno in campo. Siamo nel momento peggiore a livello fisico/mentale nel periodo dove ci sono più partite. Penso che qui dentro in molti si sono illusi di poter vincere con una rosa martoriata per due mesi da infortuni (in tutto il giorno di andata UNA volta sola si è potuto mettere la formazione titolare) lo scudetto. L'ho sempre scritto, l'obbiettivo è il quarto posto e ci sarà da soffrire fino all'ultimo.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sembra che per qualche strano motivo a questo forum (non dico te in particolare) Spalletti non piaccia proprio..invece per me in questa situazione sarebbe l'allenatore ideale
> 
> allegri comunque va benissimo ma non credo verrebbe..preferirei Sarri comunque



Spalletti è un altro con cui non vinci nulla. Magari ti diverti, ma gli allenatori che vincono sono altri.

Allegri è uno che vince.

Basta vedere i curricula.


----------



## Kaw (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.


Allegri prenderà 10 milioni, per noi non esiste più.
Adesso c'è solo da salvare la stagione finendo quarti, consideriamo Inter, Juve e Roma davanti, ce la giochiamo con Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli, avversari che possiamo battere perchè sono molto incostanti, è questo l'obiettivo.
L'anno prossimo si vedrà se iniziare un progetto nuovo con un altro allenatore, ma ora questi sono discorsi da Football Manager.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non daranno mai 7 o 8 milioni o quello che è per Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spalletti è un altro con cui non vinci nulla. Magari ti diverti, ma gli allenatori che vincono sono altri.
> 
> Allegri è uno che vince.
> 
> Basta vedere i curricula.



È un sogno e resterà tale.
Dopo Giampaolo hanno preso un profilo simile, pertanto il prossimo sarà qualche altro di metà classifica.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spalletti è un altro con cui non vinci nulla. Magari ti diverti, ma gli allenatori che vincono sono altri.
> 
> Allegri è uno che vince.
> 
> Basta vedere i curricula.


Per questo di Spalletti non mi fido. Sarebbe stato buono al posto di Pioli in tutti questi mesi, ma ora abbiamo bisogno di tornare a vincere. Non possiamo più perdere tempo. Non mi fido neanche di Sarri sinceramente. Lo scorso anno stava riuscendo a perdere un campionato stravinto.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma davvero credete che possano esonerare Pioli?e che Pioli possa panchinare Romagnoli?a volte rimango davvero incredulo a leggervi.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Allegri prenderà 10 milioni, per noi non esiste più.
> Adesso c'è solo da salvare la stagione finendo quarti, consideriamo Inter, Juve e Roma davanti, ce la giochiamo con Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli, avversari che possiamo battere perchè sono molto incostanti, è questo l'obiettivo.
> L'anno prossimo si vedrà se iniziare un progetto nuovo con un altro allenatore, ma ora questi sono discorsi da Football Manager.


Gli puoi proporre qualche milione + bonus in caso di primo/secondo posto.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2021)

cosa cambierebbe con un nuovo allenatore ?
che forse metterebbe in panca Romagnoli ?
non sono capaci di togliere la fascia di capitano neanche
volete cambiare il modulo che da un anno ha portato più punti che non si vedevano dal 2003-2004 ?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> cosa cambierebbe con un nuovo allenatore ?
> che mette in panca Romagnoli ?
> volete cambiare il modulo che da un anno ha portato più punti che non si vedevano dal 2003-2004 ?


Dare la colpa al solo Romagnoli mi sembra riduttivo. È la squadra che non c'è più, anche oggi si è visto seppur con qualche guizzo (che comunque non ci ha portato a nessun gol).


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dare la colpa al solo Romagnoli mi sembra riduttivo. È la squadra che non c'è più, anche oggi si è visto seppur con qualche guizzo (che comunque non ci ha portato a nessun gol).



ed è colpa dell'allenatore secondo te ?
fino a qualche giorno fa entrava nella testa dei giocatori,ora non lo seguono più ?
per quale motivo ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Inizierei subito a programmare la prossima stagione con uno tra Allegri o Sarri.

Ormai la squadra è indirizzata verso la disfatta. Va fatto un cambio rotta immediato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Non credo che possiamo permetterci Allegri, ma per Spalletti va fatto uno sforzo, senza dubbio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



allegri come conte sono allenatori che gestiscono giocatori fatti e finiti


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io invece vorrei sapere chi cura la fase difensiva?
> Subiamo tipo 2-3 gol a partita, una difesa di diarrea.



mi sa che la cura Bonera a sto punto


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che possano esonerare Pioli?e che Pioli possa panchinare Romagnoli?a volte rimango davvero incredulo a leggervi.



E niente,ormai siamo rimasti in pochi con i piedi per terra e le antenne dritte caro amico,questi non stanno rinnovando il turco per 1 mln di differenza e mettono a libro paga un secondo allenatore che prende 7 mln,sai che ti dico,me ne vado a zonzo sul lungomare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Ma per cortesia.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spalletti è un altro con cui non vinci nulla. Magari ti diverti, ma gli allenatori che vincono sono altri.
> 
> Allegri è uno che vince.
> 
> Basta vedere i curricula.



io intendevo per questa stagione

se invece si vuole tirare avanti con pioli (se poi si esce dalla champions anche maldini dovrà prendersi le sue resposabilità a quel punto) per la prox allora si può valutare vari nomi (oddio vari si fa per dire)

comunque spalletti continuerebbe un processo di crescita..perchè non sono sicuro che questa squadra sia pronta a vincere qualcosa nemmeno la prossima stagione a prescindere dall'allenatore


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi ricompattiamoci con Stella Rossa e Roma.

Possiamo tornare in corsa per fare una buona annata, nella ripresa la condizione sembrava buona ed alcuni elementi sembrano in crescita, Tonali su tutti.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Sono l'unico a vederla nerissima con nessuna vittoria (non però tutte sconfitte eh) fino alla partita con la Fiorentina compresa ?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo che possiamo permetterci Allegri, ma per Spalletti va fatto uno sforzo, senza dubbio.


Si ma chi vuoi che dia 10 milioni ad Allegri dopo due anni che è inattivo? Non c'è stato nessuno fino ad adesso. Io non lo darei per impossibile un suo ritorno, abbiamo una buona rosa tutto sommato. Vediamo che farà Maldini nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non cambieremo mai allenatore, il nostro obiettivo è il quarto posto ed è fattibile. Pioli piglia 2 milioni, allegri minimo te ne chiede 5


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ma chi vuoi che dia 10 milioni ad Allegri dopo due anni che è inattivo? Non c'è stato nessuno fino ad adesso. Io non lo darei per impossibile un suo ritorno, abbiamo una buona rosa tutto sommato. Vediamo che farà Maldini nei prossimi giorni.



Buona a parlare e basta perché sul campo da ridere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ma chi vuoi che dia 10 milioni ad Allegri dopo due anni che è inattivo? Non c'è stato nessuno fino ad adesso. Io non lo darei per impossibile un suo ritorno, abbiamo una buona rosa tutto sommato. Vediamo che farà Maldini nei prossimi giorni.



A me poco importa, sia Allegri che il Buciano nazionale ti portano in CL. Di sicuro non si può continuare con Pioli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non cambieremo mai allenatore, il nostro obiettivo è il quarto posto ed è fattibile. Pioli piglia 2 milioni, allegri minimo te ne chiede 5



Spalletti non te ne chiede così tanti, continuando su questa china quarti NON CI ARRIVIAMO maledizione.


----------



## David Drills (21 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che possano esonerare Pioli?e che Pioli possa panchinare Romagnoli?a volte rimango davvero incredulo a leggervi.


Abbracciami forte


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

non riesco a credere a quello che leggo. Esonerare un allenatore a Marzo perchè perde con una squadra più forte. chi dice che questa squadra senza pubblico a san siro rende di più forse ha ragione, se i tifosi sono questi


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.


Non succederà mai


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma quale allegri e Spalletti se esonerassimo Pioli arriverebbe di Francesco o nella migliore delle ipotesi ragnkoso, facciamo i seri


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Ma sul serio???? Dai...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non cambieremo mai allenatore, il nostro obiettivo è il quarto posto ed è fattibile. Pioli piglia 2 milioni, allegri minimo te ne chiede 5


Quarto posto è comunque un obiettivo difficile, visto chi ci insegue. Non bisogna sottovalutare.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non riesco a credere a quello che leggo. Esonerare un allenatore a Marzo perchè perde con una squadra più forte. chi dice che questa squadra senza pubblico a san siro rende di più forse ha ragione, se i tifosi sono questi



Un'ora di applausi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ma quale allegri e Spalletti se esonerassimo Pioli arriverebbe di Francesco o nella migliore delle ipotesi ragnkoso, facciamo i seri



Perché scusa? L’Inda ha preso Spalletti nel 2017, mica era già tornata in CL. Perché uno Spalletti dovrebbe essere inarrivabile per questo Milan che si gioca la CL come l’Inda del 2017/2018? Chiedo. Non mi risulta che siamo in zona salvezza.


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

a me pare soprattutto un problema fisico .... al netto di alcune scelte discutibili del mister.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non riesco a credere a quello che leggo. Esonerare un allenatore a Marzo perchè perde con una squadra più forte. chi dice che questa squadra senza pubblico a san siro rende di più forse ha ragione, se i tifosi sono questi


Magari fosse solo stata questa la sconfitta. Le abbiamo prese pure dallo Spezia, che sembrava il Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non riesco a credere a quello che leggo. Esonerare un allenatore a Marzo perchè perde con una squadra più forte. chi dice che questa squadra senza pubblico a san siro rende di più forse ha ragione, se i tifosi sono questi



Guarda il trend dal 2021. Quarti continuando così non ci arriviamo. Siamo a + 9 sulla quinta che oggi potrebbero essere + 6, e la quinta ha una partita in mano (e inoltre lo scontro diretto a San Siro con noi).

Dove pensi che finiamo continuando così? O Pioli mostra una reazione radicale subito, a Roma, o non bisogna perdere altro tempo, ma probabilmente per voi dobbiamo aspettare uno dei suoi classici filotti da 6 punti in sette partite, così poi siamo finiti davvero.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perché scusa? L’Inda ha preso Spalletti nel 2017, mica era già tornata in CL. Perché uno Spalletti dovrebbe essere inarrivabile?



Perché già un anno fa Spalletti preferì la vigna, evidentemente più remunerativa del contratto che i nostri gli hanno offerto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Perché già un anno fa Spalletti preferì la vigna, evidentemente più remunerativa del contratto che i nostri gli hanno offerto



Erano altri tempi, penso che adesso sappiano di non potersi permettere di mancare la CL, visto ciò che comporterebbe, all’epoca la stagione era già compromessa, adesso no, si può ancora qualificarsi in CL. Ma bisogna agire per tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Subito significherebbe a giugno
Prima è impossibile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dal post-Allegri abbiamo avuto Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic, Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo e ora Pioli.
Chissà se dopo un decennio qualcuno in dirigenza capirà che in panchina serve gente da Milan vero e non mediocri, magari quando capiranno potremo ritornare in Champions dopo circa 10 anni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda il trend dal 2021. Quarti continuando così non ci arriviamo. Siamo a + 9 sulla quinta che oggi potrebbero essere + 6, e la quinta ha una partita in mano (e inoltre lo scontro diretto a San Siro con noi).
> 
> Dove pensi che finiamo continuando così? O Pioli mostra una reazione radicale subito, a Roma, o non bisogna perdere altro tempo, ma probabilmente per voi dobbiamo aspettare uno dei suoi classici filotti da 6 punti in sette partite, così poi siamo finiti davvero.



sei passato dal parlare di scudetto per 1 mese a voler esonerare Pioli. Secondo me serve un pò di sano equilibrio. Stiamo passando un momento difficile dopo 1 anno pazzesco. Punto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chissà se dopo un decennio qualcuno in dirigenza capirà che in panchina serve gente da Milan vero e non mediocri



Ma davvero eh, guarda che è una roba incredibile, si è capito che con i Piatek, Pazzini, Destro ecc non si andava da nessuna parte, ma evidentemente capire che ci voglia anche un allenatore decente e non esordienti stagisti o 55enni che non hanno mai vinto una sega è troppo difficile, troppo.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Erano altri tempi, penso che adesso sappiano di non potersi permettere di mancare la CL, visto ciò che comporterebbe, all’epoca la stagione era già compromessa, adesso no, si può ancora qualificarsi in CL. Ma bisogna agire per tempo.



Vedremo, non hanno ancora rinnovato Calha senza la certezza della CL, non credo rischino due allenatori a libro paga. 

Probabilmente domenica sera dopo le due gare della settimana sapremo se cambieremo allenatore oppure no, ma io temo qualche soluzione interna, magari qualcuno che già ha fatto due partite in panchina...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sei passato dal parlare di scudetto per 1 mese a voler esonerare Pioli. Secondo me serve un pò di sano equilibrio. Stiamo passando un momento difficile dopo 1 anno pazzesco. Punto.



Si sì, vedi se continuiamo così dove ce lo mettiamo il momento difficile, per curiosità, pensi di poterti permettere di perdere anche a Roma? Chiedo per un amico. 

Pensi di poterti permettere di fare uno dei cicli che Pioli ha fatto ovunque sia stato, cioè due mesi a fare una media inferiore ad un punto a partita (perché è lì che ci stiamo dirigendo)?

In che condizioni di classifica pensi che saremo in caso di uno o due punti tra Roma e Verona?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *Dal post-Allegri abbiamo avuto Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic, Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo e ora Pioli.*



Agghiacciante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vedremo, non hanno ancora rinnovato Calha senza la certezza della CL, non credo rischino due allenatori a libro paga.



Spalletti ha sempre centrato l’obiettivo CL, sempre, se prende in mano un Milan ancora nelle prime quattro riesce a tenercelo, ci sono pochi dubbi su questo, ha fatto rimontare l’Inter sulla Lazio nel 2017/2018 che sembrava impossibile noi siamo messi molto meglio di loro all’epoca, ma non possiamo permetterci di compromettere tutto per tenere un mediocre in panchina o, peggio, cambiarlo con altri mediocri peggiori di lui. Perché mancare la CL significherebbe disastro tecnico ed economico.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si sì, vedi se continuiamo così dove ce lo mettiamo il momento difficile, per curiosità, pensi di poterti permettere di perdere anche a Roma? Chiedo per un amico.
> 
> Pensi di poterti permettere di fare uno dei cicli che Pioli ha fatto ovunque sia stato, cioè due mesi a fare una media inferiore ad un punto a partita (perché è lì che ci stiamo dirigendo)?
> 
> In che condizioni di classifica pensi che saremo in caso di uno o due punti tra Roma e Verona?



stai dicendo ovvietà, lo sappiamo tutti che se perdi con la Roma ti ritrovi in piena lotta quarto posto.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lasciamo in pace Pioli e terminiamo al meglio il campionato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stai dicendo ovvietà, lo sappiamo tutti che se perdi con la Roma ti ritrovi in piena lotta quarto posto.



Si, anche pareggiando probabilmente, e pensi di uscire da una lotta quarto posto da vincitore, col mediocre in panchina, quello che fece 36 punti in 16 partite con l’Inda per poi crollare e farne due in sette partite ed essere esonerato?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, anche pareggiando probabilmente, e pensi di uscire da una lotta quarto posto da vincitore, col mediocre in panchina, quello che fece 36 punti in 16 partite con l’Inda per poi crollare e farne due in sette partite ed essere esonerato?



perchè non lo dicevi due mesi fa di esonerare Pioli ma parlavi di scudetto? con il senno di poi siamo tutti geni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> perchè non lo dicevi due mesi fa di esonerare Pioli ma parlavi di scudetto? con il senno di poi siamo tutti geni



Due mesi fa non conta una sega, Andrea, conta l’adesso, l’here and now, carpe fucking diem, io credevo che Pioli avesse fatto il salto definitivo, che non fosse più il mediocre che subentrava a De Boer e mostrava un’Inda ingiocabile per 16 partite (36 punti in 16 gare fece, 2,3 a partita) per poi farla crollare di schianto, invece è ancora lui, sempre lui, bene ora dobbiamo decidere che vogliamo fare da grandi, perché arrivare fuori dalle prime 4, qualora non fosse chiaro, non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che possano esonerare Pioli?e che Pioli possa panchinare Romagnoli?a volte rimango davvero incredulo a leggervi.


Se non lo panchini con le ultime prestazioni le motivazioni sono due:
1) o non sai fare il tuo mestiere
2) o sei in malafede

Romagnoli è totalmente inadeguate e finalmente abbiamo qualcuno (anche più di qualcuno) che lo possa panchinare...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Non inizierei con le pippe mentali sugli allenatori;

I valori di una squadra sono sempre prevedibili prima che inizi il campionato ( e per lo più ci si azzecca)

Abbiamo avuto la "fortuna" e il merito di avere ennemila rigori nel girone di andata, che ci hanno portato oltre le aspettative.

Ora gambe in spalla e pedalare, che si diano tutti una bella svgliata, la classifica è buona.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spalletti ha sempre centrato l’obiettivo CL, sempre,* se prende in mano un Milan ancora nelle prime quattro riesce a tenercelo, ci sono pochi dubbi su questo,* ha fatto rimontare l’Inter sulla Lazio nel 2017/2018 che sembrava impossibile noi siamo messi molto meglio di loro all’epoca, ma non possiamo permetterci di compromettere tutto per tenere un mediocre in panchina o, peggio, cambiarlo con altri mediocri peggiori di lui. Perché mancare la CL significherebbe disastro tecnico ed economico.


anche se prende la squadra quinta...non ho dubbi su questo

certo se subentra le ultime 5 giornate non è che può moltiplicare i punti e i pesci come gesu...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche se prende la squadra quinta...non ho dubbi su questo
> 
> certo se subentra le ultime 5 giornate non è che può moltiplicare i punti e i pesci come gesu...



Appunto.

Ma secondo molti dobbiamo aspettare che Pioli faccia i suoi filotti da 6 punti in 8 partite, così quando verrà esonerato saremo già fuori da tutto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Ma davvero ci credete? Ma avete visto come opera la società? 

Non hanno le palle di far fuori Romagnoli e il turco e devono esonerare Pioli? 

Prendiamo il quarto posto e a giugno si tira una riga e si decide il da farsi. Inutile illudersi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma davvero ci credete? Ma avete visto come opera la società?
> 
> Non hanno le palle di far fuori Romagnoli e il turco e devono esonerare Pioli?
> 
> Prendiamo il quarto posto e a giugno si tira una riga e si decide il da farsi. Inutile illudersi.


Se pensi di prenderti il quarto posto con Pinoli mi sa che sei tu che ti illudi. Hai presente i crolli di Pioli?

Pioli non è uno che quando crolla crolla “per un po’” e poi si riprende, il pattern è SEMPRE quello, ti fa fare un periodo abbastanza lungo, a volte più a volte meno ma sempre lungo, in cui sei ingiocabile, e poi crolla, cede di schianto e passa ad una media da retrocessione.

Secondo te con la quinta a -9 e una partita in meno possiamo “reggere” uno dei tipici crolli di Pioli?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se pensi di prenderti il quarto posto con Pinoli mi sa che sei tu che ti illudi. Hai presente i crolli di Pioli?
> 
> Pioli non è uno che quando crolla crolla “per un po’” e poi si riprende, il pattern è SEMPRE quello, ti fa fare un periodo abbastanza lungo, a volte più a volte meno ma sempre lungo, in cui sei ingiocabile, e poi crolla, cede di schianto e passa ad una media da retrocessione.
> 
> Secondo te con la quinta a -9 e una partita in meno possiamo “reggere” uno dei tipici crolli di Pioli?



Io non lo so, ma ero uno dei primi a non volere la conferma di Pioli quest'estate mi pare. 

Dico solo che Pioli non verrà esonerato, perché la dirigenza non ragiona in questo modo. 

Si è parlato per mesi dei famosi "equilibri", che sembravano il mantra di tutto l'ambiente Milan fino a un mese fa, con perplessità del sottoscritto, e pensi che adesso rinunceranno al loro mantra a marzo?

Io lo esonererei anche Pioli(anzi decidessi io non lo avrei rinnovato direttamente a luglio per una serie di motivi), ma credere che la società lo faccia, è da illusi al pari di sperare che Haaland nel 2022 possa venire da noi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi non abbiamo i soldi per comprare i palloni e volete un allenatore top? Dai su capisco l’amarezza ma non esageriamo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io non lo so, ma ero uno dei primi a non volere la conferma di Pioli quest'estate mi pare.
> 
> Dico solo che Pioli non verrà esonerato, perché la dirigenza non ragiona in questo modo.
> 
> ...



Dici che piuttosto scelgono di arrivare quinti? Dici che lo terrebbero anche in caso facessimo un punto o due tra Roma e Verona?


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non vedevate l'ora che il Milan facesse 4 partite storte per chiedere la testa di Pioli e Maldini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non abbiamo i soldi per comprare i palloni e volete un allenatore top? Dai su capisco l’amarezza ma non esageriamo..



Adesso Spalletti è un top? Guarda che Spalletti era andato all’Inda nel 2017 ed erano ancora fuori dalla CL (ci torneranno proprio con lui).


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Adesso Spalletti è un top? Guarda che Spalletti era andato all’Inda nel 2017 ed erano ancora fuori dalla CL (ci torneranno proprio con lui).



Non cambia la sostanza non abbiamo risorse nè è il momento di dare il ben servito a Pioli. Quando si sogna in grande cadere fa male ma siamo dove dobbiamo essere e in piena lotta per i nostri obiettivi. L’Inter duole dirlo è più forte ma non stracciamoci le vesti..è il momento di serrare i ranghi questo.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Allegri non verrebbe mai. Aspetta un top club, e comunque, anche dovendo scendere, avrebbe più senso per lui andare alla Roma, che ha prospettive migliori delle nostre.
Avete idea del ridimensionamento che ci aspetta da giugno, dopo aver fallito l'ennesima qualificazione Champions?
Spalletti e Sarri a questo punto della stagione servirebbero a poco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non cambia la sostanza non abbiamo risorse nè è il momento di dare il ben servito a Pioli. Quando si sogna in grande cadere fa male ma siamo dove dobbiamo essere e in piena lotta per i nostri obiettivi. L’Inter duole dirlo è più forte ma non stracciamoci le vesti..è il momento di serrare i ranghi questo.



Cioè abbiamo le risorse per dare 4 netti a Mandzukic ma non a Spalletti (che chiede più o meno quello)?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dici che piuttosto scelgono di arrivare quinti? Dici che lo terrebbero anche in caso facessimo un punto o due tra Roma e Verona?



Non lo so  non sono nella testa di Maldini, Massara e Gazidis  

Dico solo che per il modo che hanno di operare, dire che mi sembra molto improbabile è un eufemismo. 
Anche perché Pioli lo devi pagare fino al 2022 se non sbaglio. 
Se chiudi il rapporto a giugno in buoni rapporti probabilmente rescind il contratto senza doverci smenare soldi, cosa che faresti con l'esonero probabilmente. 

Poi raga, Allegri in corsa non ci viene. 
Spalletti quanto chiederebbe? 
Sarri dovrebbe rifondare la squadra per le sue idee.. Mi sembrano operazioni da giugno, non certo da marzo. 

Cioè, se ci va bene ci becchiamo Donadoni adesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non lo so  non sono nella testa di Maldini, Massara e Gazidis
> 
> Dico solo che per il modo che hanno di operare, dire che mi sembra molto improbabile è un eufemismo.
> Anche perché Pioli lo devi pagare fino al 2022 se non sbaglio.
> ...



Spalletti si accontenterebbe di 4 milioni, penso che ne valga la pena per assicurare la qualificazione CL vitale per il futuro di questo club.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Stiamo veramente mettendo in discussione Pioli?


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Ma secondo molti dobbiamo aspettare che Pioli faccia i suoi filotti da 6 punti in 8 partite, così quando verrà esonerato saremo già fuori da tutto.


Ma guarda che lo straordinario Spalletti ha fatto due anni fa ciò che sta facendo ora Pioli, primo a Natale e poi crollo verticale che lo aveva estromesso dalla Champions prima che il futuro nerazzurro De Vrij gli regalasse un rigore. E si è ripetuto un anno dopo ma questa volta salvato da Handanovic contro il temibile Empoli. E quell'Inter era più forte del Milan di oggi.

Poi io non voglio difendere Pioli che è palesemente in stato confusionale e da un mese non ci capisce più niente ma se tu pensi che mettendo Spalletti le cose migliorino allora non andiamo da nessuna parte. Capisco Allegri che è un vincente, che è uno concreto con la mentalità giusta ma Spalletti cosa pensate che inventi?

La verità è che a parte alcuni (Donnarumma,Ibra, Theo, Bennacer, Kessie e Kjaer se sta bene) gli altri hanno visto la Madonna per 6 mesi e hanno reso ben al di là delle loro possibilità. Salemakers è l'esempio più lampante, come il turco, ma vale anche per Rebic che è un Piatek con il curriculum. Questo è il vero problema del Milan di oggi. Pensavamo di essere arrivati ad un certo punto ed invece siamo ancora indietro. Poi Pioli lo puoi esonerare a fine anno ma allora devi fare il salto di qualità e prendere un allenatore esperto che sa come si vince (Allegri per esempio) ma il problema non è lì.


----------



## Anguus (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che lo straordinario Spalletti ha fatto due anni fa ciò che sta facendo ora Pioli, primo a Natale e poi crollo verticale che lo aveva estromesso dalla Champions prima che il futuro nerazzurro De Vrij gli regalasse un rigore. E si è ripetuto un anno dopo ma questa volta salvato da Handanovic contro il temibile Empoli. E quell'Inter era più forte del Milan di oggi.
> 
> Poi io non voglio difendere Pioli che è palesemente in stato confusionale e da un mese non ci capisce più niente ma se tu pensi che mettendo Spalletti le cose migliorino allora non andiamo da nessuna parte. Capisco Allegri che è un vincente, che è uno concreto con la mentalità giusta ma Spalletti cosa pensate che inventi?
> 
> La verità è che a parte alcuni (Donnarumma,Ibra, Theo, Bennacer, Kessie e Kjaer se sta bene) gli altri hanno visto la Madonna per 6 mesi e hanno reso ben al di là delle loro possibilità. Salemakers è l'esempio più lampante, come il turco, ma vale anche per Rebic che è un Piatek con il curriculum. Questo è il vero problema del Milan di oggi. Pensavamo di essere arrivati ad un certo punto ed invece siamo ancora indietro. Poi Pioli lo puoi esonerare a fine anno ma allora devi fare il salto di qualità e prendere un allenatore esperto che sa come si vince (Allegri per esempio) ma il problema non è lì.



L’Inter del 2017/2018 era più forte del Milan di quest’anno per te? Per me assolutamente no (o intendevi l’Inda del 2018/2019?).

Ma aldilà del come e del perché, Spalletti non solo all’Inda, ma ovunque, ha sempre raggiunto l’obiettivo Champions, è un fatto, penso che solo una volta l’abbia mancato, in 20 anni. Quindi facciano le loro valutazioni.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> *Ma guarda che lo straordinario Spalletti ha fatto due anni fa ciò che sta facendo ora Pioli, primo a Natale e poi crollo verticale che lo aveva estromesso dalla Champions prima che il futuro nerazzurro De Vrij gli regalasse un rigore. E si è ripetuto un anno dopo ma questa volta salvato da Handanovic contro il temibile Empoli. E quell'Inter era più forte del Milan di oggi.
> *
> Poi io non voglio difendere Pioli che è palesemente in stato confusionale e da un mese non ci capisce più niente ma se tu pensi che mettendo Spalletti le cose migliorino allora non andiamo da nessuna parte. Capisco Allegri che è un vincente, che è uno concreto con la mentalità giusta ma Spalletti cosa pensate che inventi?
> 
> La verità è che a parte alcuni (Donnarumma,Ibra, Theo, Bennacer, Kessie e Kjaer se sta bene) gli altri hanno visto la Madonna per 6 mesi e hanno reso ben al di là delle loro possibilità. Salemakers è l'esempio più lampante, come il turco, ma vale anche per Rebic che è un Piatek con il curriculum. Questo è il vero problema del Milan di oggi. Pensavamo di essere arrivati ad un certo punto ed invece siamo ancora indietro. Poi Pioli lo puoi esonerare a fine anno ma allora devi fare il salto di qualità e prendere un allenatore esperto che sa come si vince (Allegri per esempio) ma il problema non è lì.



e con la roma? anche li ha sempre portato a casa il risultato...prendendo la squadra in condizioni pessime spesso e gestendo varie grane

peraltro quando ha avuto la squadra con la rosa e l'obiettivo di vincere ha pure vinto (in russia)

ma comunque qui non si parla che spalletti sia un super top ma che è un upgrade notevole rispetto a pioli

che poi non ci sia la forza economica di prenderlo allora alzo le mani e ci vediamo quando saremo una squadra normale...perchè che l'ac milan non riesca a prendere spalletti fa ridere dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e con la roma? anche li ha sempre portato a casa il risultato...prendendo la squadra in condizioni pessime spesso e gestendo varie grane
> 
> peraltro quando ha avuto la squadra con la rosa e l'obiettivo di vincere ha pure vinto (in russia)
> 
> ...



Concordo in toto.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



se saltasse pioli (non ora ma a fine stagione, se fallisse l'obbiettivo champions) non mi stupirei se tornassero sull'idea ragnick.  

altri allenatori da 5-6 mln in su di ingaggio sono utopia secondo me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Ma per piacere!

Poi appena Allegri perde con la Juve, dentro Spalletti, e quando usciamo dalla coppa, via Spalletti e dentro Sarri...

Io proporrei di cambiare allenatore ogni volta che non vinciamo 3 gare in fila tra un pareggio e l’altro.


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inter del 2017/2018 era più forte del Milan di quest’anno per te? Per me assolutamente no (o intendevi l’Inda del 2018/2019?).
> 
> Ma aldilà del come e del perché, Spalletti non solo all’Inda, ma ovunque, ha sempre raggiunto l’obiettivo Champions, è un fatto, penso che solo una volta l’abbia mancato, in 20 anni. Quindi facciano le loro valutazioni.


Ah quindi Pioli ha già mancato l'obiettivo Champions? E' tipo Minority Report applicato al calcio per cui un allenatore viene esonerato non per i risultati ottenuti ma per quelli (sicuramente negativi) che otterrà?

L'Inter del 2017-2018 aveva la coppia Icardi-Perisic che segnò 35 gol (nel Milan di oggi chi, a parte Ibra, va in doppia cifra?), Rafinha che non ha nulla da invidiare al nostro Calhanoglu, Cancelo sulla fascia, Skriniar in difesa che non ha nulla in meno dei nostri e un Handanovic che fece i miracoli quell'anno. Ti concedo che il livello non sia così distante ma sicuramente quella serie A era più facile perchè noi e l'Atalanta non eravamo ancora un fattore rilevante per la lotta alla Champions.

Per il resto dovrei ritenermi sorpreso che nel 2017 con la rosa di quella Roma paragonata a noi che giravamo con Mati Fernandez e Gomez e l'Inter di De Boer/Pioli/Vecchi, sia arrivato secondo? Che sia arrivato sempre in Champions la Roma post-calciopoli con Juve e Napoli da ricostruire? Se è per questo anche Pioli è arrivato terzo con una Lazio inguardabile mentre non ricordo altre occasioni in cui abbia avuto anche solo la chance di giocarsi il quarto/terzo posto.

Poi, ripeto, oggi sono anche io incazzato con Pioli ma se pensiamo che basti Spalletti a risollevarci....


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A chi devo chiedere per #PioliOut?Quando vi ci mettete siete uno spasso
In amicizia ovviamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ah quindi Pioli ha già mancato l'obiettivo Champions? E' tipo Minority Report applicato al calcio per cui un allenatore viene esonerato non per i risultati ottenuti ma per quelli (sicuramente negativi) che otterrà?
> 
> L'Inter del 2017-2018 aveva la coppia Icardi-Perisic che segnò 35 gol (nel Milan di oggi chi, a parte Ibra, va in doppia cifra?), Rafinha che non ha nulla da invidiare al nostro Calhanoglu, Cancelo sulla fascia, Skriniar in difesa che non ha nulla in meno dei nostri e un Handanovic che fece i miracoli quell'anno. Ti concedo che il livello non sia così distante ma sicuramente quella serie A era più facile perchè noi e l'Atalanta non eravamo ancora un fattore rilevante per la lotta alla Champions.
> 
> ...



Spalletti non basterebbe a farci lottare per lo scudo, ma a farci restare tra le prime quattro si, ho zero dubbi, l’ha fatto in situazioni peggiori.


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e con la roma? anche li ha sempre portato a casa il risultato...prendendo la squadra in condizioni pessime spesso e gestendo varie grane
> *
> peraltro quando ha avuto la squadra con la rosa e l'obiettivo di vincere ha pure vinto (in russia)
> *
> ...


Su 4 campionati in Russia Spalletti ne ha vinti 2 e nell'ultimo lo hanno esonerato e in Champions solo figuracce. 

Con la Roma è arrivato 4 nel 2006, 2° nel 2007 nell'anno post calciopoli senza Juve, 2° nel 2008 e 9° nel 2009 prima di essere esonerato l'anno seguente. La sua impresa è essere andato in Champions con l'Udinese ed ha fatto un buon lavoro subentrando in corsa a Garcia nel 2016 ma per il resto ha sempre allenato squadre da podio in serie A.

Pioli non ha mai allenato squadre di quel livello se non la Lazio che portò miracolosamente al terzo posto, l'Inter presa in corsa e il Milan quest'anno he tutti però, anche qui sul foruM, vedevano fuori dalle prime 4.


----------



## vota DC (21 Febbraio 2021)

Prendere Allegri al Milan per battere Conte. Cioè sul serio?
Supponendo che riesca a indovinare i moduli abbiamo il problema che sotto di lui fioriscono il clan. Ha creato il clan degli itagliani capitaneggiato da Montolivo che ha dato il benservito a Seedorf e ci sono voluti anni per smantellarlo, quella robaccia lì non c'era all'epoca di Leonardo che come allenatore è molto peggio ma almeno non usa le squadracce di bulli per tenere unita la squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Su 4 campionati in Russia Spalletti ne ha vinti 2 e nell'ultimo lo hanno esonerato e in Champions solo figuracce.
> 
> Con la Roma è arrivato 4 nel 2006, 2° nel 2007 nell'anno post calciopoli senza Juve, 2° nel 2008 e 9° nel 2009 prima di essere esonerato l'anno seguente. La sua impresa è essere andato in Champions con l'Udinese ed ha fatto un buon lavoro subentrando in corsa a Garcia nel 2016 ma per il resto ha sempre allenato squadre da podio in serie A.
> 
> Pioli non ha mai allenato squadre di quel livello se non la Lazio che portò miracolosamente al terzo posto, l'Inter presa in corsa e il Milan quest'anno he tutti però, anche qui sul foruM, vedevano fuori dalle prime 4.



Mi stai dicendo che il Buciano nazionale (col culo che gli ha guadagnato il suo soprannome) se subentrasse a Pioli riuscirebbe a fallire la CL con questo Milan partendo da una situazione di vantaggio rispetto alle rivali quando negli ultimi 20 anni l’ha fallita solo una volta?!

Ma diciamo pure ok, teniamo Pioli adesso, torno a chiedere a te e ad altri, qual’è la dead line? Una vittoria risicata con lo Stella Rossa e due pareggini con Roma e Verona basterebbero a far capire che abbiamo un problema? O deve replicare la sconfitta a Roma per 5-0 del ‘98? Voglio capire questo punto. A quale punto saremmo autorizzati a chiedere “quousque tandem abutere, Piole, patientia nostra?”


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pigliassero Sarri va, il suo ingaggio dovrebbe essere alla portata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ricompattiamoci con Stella Rossa e Roma.
> 
> Possiamo tornare in corsa per fare una buona annata, nella ripresa la condizione sembrava buona ed alcuni elementi sembrano in crescita, Tonali su tutti.



la condizione c'è. è la testa che non c'è. come dico da qualche settimana se riescono a resettare il cervello dalle varie porcherie ci possiamo ancora divertire con un piazzamento tranquillo e magari un discreto cammino uefa. altrimenti sono cavoli.

l'allenatore in se non c'entra nulla mi dispiace. piuttosto, con un piazzamento CL, ragionare se per il prossimo anno non si voglia qualcosa di meglio. questo si.

ma già da ora bisognerebbe, indipendentemente dal piazzamento, pensare a come si vuol costruire questa squadra, dopo un anno perso come questo qui, che di costruzione non ha avuto niente.

se si vuol seguire un percorso serio, con stipendi meritocratici e giocatori seri ed affamati ok, se si vuol proseguire coi sanremo, i mandzukic, i pagliacci portieri più pagati della rosa, i romagnoli titolari per leccare raiola, litigi e razzismo, tribunali, parlare solo di ibra come se giocasse da solo e tutte ste cose da circo allora cuore in pace.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2021)

Raga per me avete perso la testa.
Non e che volete Rangnick per caso?

Lo scudetto non era roba nostra.
Per ora abbiamo perso contro squadre più forte 
di noi a parte contro lo Spezia.
Avete paura per il quarto posto. Ma non e solo colpa nostra. Abbiamo fatto un campionati pazzesco. Ma le altre hanno fatto altrettanto.
Pazienza.
Anche a me sarebbe piaciuto vincere lo scudetto.
Ma non ne siamo ancora capaci.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pigliassero Sarri va, il suo ingaggio dovrebbe essere alla portata.



A torino prendeva 7 mln,vedi un po' tu.


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi stai dicendo che il Buciano nazionale (col culo che gli ha guadagnato il suo soprannome) se subentrasse a Pioli riuscirebbe a fallire la CL con questo Milan partendo da una situazione di vantaggio rispetto alle rivali quando negli ultimi 20 anni l’ha fallita solo una volta?!
> 
> Ma diciamo pure ok, teniamo Pioli adesso, torno a chiedere a te e ad altri, qual’è la dead line? Una vittoria risicata con lo Stella Rossa e due pareggini con Roma e Verona basterebbero a far capire che abbiamo un problema? O deve replicare la sconfitta a Roma per 5-0 del ‘98? Voglio capire questo punto. A quale punto saremmo autorizzati a chiedere “quousque tandem abutere, Piole, patientia nostra?”


Se Spalletti diventasse allenatore domani mattina nel giro di una settimana, per la gioia di molti utenti, metterebbe fuori rosa Ibra al primo vaffa in allenamento, polemizzerebbe con la società su Ibra a Sanremo con un monologo di 4 ore e 28 minuti e al primo scontro diretto in EL sarebbe umiliato, come da tradizione della sua carriera. 

Questa stagione ormai la deve finire Pioli e un eventuale cambio sarebbe la fine di ogni ambizione perchè darebbe un segnale negativo a tutto l'ambiente. Non credo agli allenatori sciamani che entrano a marzo e invertono la rotta, non credo sia mai successo. Dobbiamo pregare che Pioli non faccia *******, eventualmente imporsi su alcune scelte evidenti, e poi tirare le somme a fine anno. Se finiamo fuori dalla Champions parte il progetto Gazidis/Moncada/Rangnick con defenestrazione di Pioli, Maldini, Massara e soprattutto Raiola e famiglia allargata.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi stai dicendo che il Buciano nazionale (col culo che gli ha guadagnato il suo soprannome) se subentrasse a Pioli riuscirebbe a fallire la CL con questo Milan partendo da una situazione di vantaggio rispetto alle rivali quando negli ultimi 20 anni l’ha fallita solo una volta?!
> 
> Ma diciamo pure ok, teniamo Pioli adesso, torno a chiedere a te e ad altri, qual’è la dead line? Una vittoria risicata con lo Stella Rossa e due pareggini con Roma e Verona basterebbero a far capire che abbiamo un problema? O deve replicare la sconfitta a Roma per 5-0 del ‘98? Voglio capire questo punto. A quale punto saremmo autorizzati a chiedere “quousque tandem abutere, Piole, patientia nostra?”



Spalletti ci porterebbe in Champions senza dubbio,gestirebbe il vantaggio di 5-6punti,sempre che non bruciamo in 3 partite,le prossime,tutto il divario su roma e lazio.E se anche Pioli centrasse la Champions,la prossima stagione sarebbe bella che compromessa,dato che lo confermerebbero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se Spalletti diventasse allenatore domani mattina nel giro di una settimana, per la gioia di molti utenti, metterebbe fuori rosa Ibra al primo vaffa in allenamento, polemizzerebbe con la società su Ibra a Sanremo con un monologo di 4 ore e 28 minuti e al primo scontro diretto in EL sarebbe umiliato, come da tradizione della sua carriera.
> 
> Questa stagione ormai la deve finire Pioli e un eventuale cambio sarebbe la fine di ogni ambizione perchè darebbe un segnale negativo a tutto l'ambiente. Non credo agli allenatori sciamani che entrano a marzo e invertono la rotta, non credo sia mai successo. Dobbiamo pregare che Pioli non faccia *******, eventualmente imporsi su alcune scelte evidenti, e poi tirare le somme a fine anno. *Se finiamo fuori dalla Champions parte il progetto Gazidis/Moncada/Rangnick con defenestrazione di Pioli, Maldini, Massara e soprattutto Raiola e famiglia allargata*.



E sarebbe la nostra fine. Io lo ripeto, esonerare Pioli ORA no, ma in caso di continuate prestazioni horror con Stella Rossa, Roma e Verona andrebbero presi provvedimenti. Senza dubbio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Spalletti ci porterebbe in Champions senza dubbio,gestirebbe il vantaggio di 5-6punti,sempre che non bruciamo in 3 partite,le prossime,tutto il divario su roma e lazio.E se anche Pioli centrasse la Champions,la prossima stagione sarebbe bella che compromessa,dato che lo confermerebbero.



Esattamente. Pioli in Champions è una barzelletta che non fa neanche ridere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dal post-Allegri abbiamo avuto Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic, Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo e ora Pioli.
> Chissà se dopo un decennio qualcuno in dirigenza capirà che in panchina serve gente da Milan vero e non mediocri, magari quando capiranno potremo ritornare in Champions dopo circa 10 anni.



se ci mettono mezze calzette un motivo ci sarà.

vaglielo dire tu ad allegri o spalletti di far giocare romagnoli perchè ha il procuratore forte. o di accettare che ibra vada a sanremo.
certa gente, certe boiate, non le accetta.

conte accetterebbe quel che accetta pioli?


----------



## 7sheva7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sarebbe la nostra fine. Io lo ripeto, esonerare Pioli ORA no, ma in caso di continuate prestazioni horror con Stella Rossa, Roma e Verona andrebbero presi provvedimenti. Senza dubbio.



Interessante punto di vista il tuo si, magari un filino condizionato dal momento negativo, ma non troppo eh.. certo cacciare l'allenatore di una squadra seconda in classifica sarebbe una mossa ideale per arrivare almeno 4° in carrozza ma poi chi lo dovrebbe cacciare?
Gazidis? così se si arrivasse che so al 5° posto con Spalletti poi tutti a chiedere la testa del Sudafricano, o sarebbe una decisione di Maldini? che così diventerebbe di colpo quello che non ha esperienza e non ha saputo gestire il momento negativo, oppure dei Singer?
che così sarebbero quelli che usano il Milan solo per il proprio tornaconto, o magari lo dovrebbe cacciare Ibra? che è quello che pensa a Sanremo?
La verità è che il solo pensare una cosa del genere, che si possa cacciare Pioli adesso è non avere un equilibrio di giudizi solido è pensare da interisti di 15 anni fa quando noi vincevamo tutti e loro erano l'inter.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sarebbe la nostra fine. Io lo ripeto, esonerare Pioli ORA no, ma in caso di continuate prestazioni horror con Stella Rossa, Roma e Verona andrebbero presi provvedimenti. Senza dubbio.



Concordo, se nelle prossime tre non si vedono miglioramenti va buttato fuori.
Ma va detto che almeno oggi qualche cenno di ripresa c'è stato, a differenza di La Spezia.
Vediamo. Nel caso, voto Spalletti se volesse rientrare nel giro. E mi andrebbe bene anche a giugno al posto di Pioli.


----------



## Love (21 Febbraio 2021)

non iniziamo a sbarellare con la testa...il nostro obiettivo è entrare in champions...siamo secondi e vogliamo far fuori pioli...ma siete seri? ma quale società seria lo farebbe...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma davvero ci credete? Ma avete visto come opera la società?
> 
> Non hanno le palle di far fuori Romagnoli e il turco e devono esonerare Pioli?
> 
> Prendiamo il quarto posto e a giugno si tira una riga e si decide il da farsi. Inutile illudersi.



appunto...
ma il da farsi su chi? perchè secondo me qui non è solo pioli che rischia, anche col 4o posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Interessante punto di vista il tuo si, magari un filino condizionato dal momento negativo, ma non troppo eh.. certo cacciare l'allenatore di una squadra seconda in classifica sarebbe una mossa ideale per arrivare almeno 4° in carrozza ma poi chi lo dovrebbe cacciare?
> Gazidis? così se si arrivasse che so al 5° posto con Spalletti poi tutti a chiedere la testa del Sudafricano, o sarebbe una decisione di Maldini? che così diventerebbe di colpo quello che non ha esperienza e non ha saputo gestire il momento negativo, oppure dei Singer?
> che così sarebbero quelli che usano il Milan solo per il proprio tornaconto, o magari lo dovrebbe cacciare Ibra? che è quello che pensa a Sanremo?
> La verità è che il solo pensare una cosa del genere, che si possa cacciare Pioli adesso è non avere un equilibrio di giudizi solido è pensare da interisti di 15 anni fa quando noi vincevamo tutti e loro erano l'inter.



Sheva, non mi hai letto bene, io non ho detto di esonerare Pioli ora, ho detto di esonerarlo in caso non riesca ad invertire l’inerzia tra Stella Rossa e Roma.

Mi sembra ragionevole. O per esonerarlo dobbiamo aspettare che ci faccia fare uno dei suoi celebri filotti di 5 punti in 7/8 partite (quando la situazione sarà già ampiamente compromessa)?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> non iniziamo a sbarellare con la testa...il nostro obiettivo è entrare in champions...siamo secondi e vogliamo far fuori pioli...ma siete seri? ma quale società seria lo farebbe...



Stesse cose che si dicevano due anni fa con Rino, “siamo terzih!1!1!1!1” , poi “siamo ancora quartih” (e io ho sempre detto che Rino non ha fatto poi così male per la rosa oscena che aveva), poi ci siamo fatti recuperare 10 punti dall’Atalanta.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto...
> ma il da farsi su chi? perchè secondo me qui non è solo pioli che rischia, anche col 4o posto.



testa bassa e pedalare. Punto. arriviamo a fine anno e vediamo. Sarri, Allegri... rido per non piangere. Maldini ha detto in una intervista che Spalletti non l'abbiamo preso perchè chiedeva troppo. Punto. Se volete un cambio di allenatore, c'è Di Francesco. Non sperate in qualcuno di meglio.
E se anche l'anno prossimo andiamo in CL, c'è qualcuno qua dentro che pensa che ci andiamo per vincerla ?  mi chiedo in quale universo parallelo vivete.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io intendevo per questa stagione
> 
> se invece si vuole tirare avanti con pioli (se poi si esce dalla champions anche maldini dovrà prendersi le sue resposabilità a quel punto) per la prox allora si può valutare vari nomi (oddio vari si fa per dire)
> 
> comunque spalletti continuerebbe un processo di crescita..perchè non sono sicuro che questa squadra sia pronta a vincere qualcosa nemmeno la prossima stagione a prescindere dall'allenatore



Ma se la squadra è un po' cotta e se Spalletti non dovesse riuscire a invertire la rotta a giugno continui a pagare due allenatori mentre ne cerchi un terzo?
Credete alla bacchetta magica insomma...
Sempre con questi nomi.
Se dobbiamo sparare nomi, allora sparo Donadoni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> testa bassa e pedalare. Punto. arriviamo a fine anno e vediamo. Sarri, Allegri... rido per non piangere. Maldini ha detto in una intervista che Spalletti non l'abbiamo preso perchè chiedeva troppo. Punto. Se volete un cambio di allenatore, c'è Di Francesco. Non sperate in qualcuno di meglio.
> E se anche l'anno prossimo andiamo in CL, c'è qualcuno qua dentro che pensa che ci andiamo per vincerla ?  mi chiedo in quale universo parallelo vivete.




Quindi secondo te dobbiamo andare in CL con Pioli (anche riuscisse a portarci al quarto posto) solo perché non potremmo andare a vincerla subito? È così? 

Perché giustamente l’Inda del 2017, senza essere ancora rientrata in Champions, poteva prendere Spalletti, noi invece sia ora che entrando in CL potremmo al massimo ambire alla conferma di Pioli o al Di Francesco di turno. È questo che intendi?


----------



## Love (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stesse cose che si dicevano due anni fa con Rino, “siamo terzih!1!1!1!1” , poi “siamo ancora quartih” (e io ho sempre detto che Rino non ha fatto poi così male per la rosa oscena che aveva), poi ci siamo fatti recuperare 10 punti dall’Atalanta.



ma è un discorso da fare a fine stagione...mica quando stai lottando per la champions e sei secondo...ma davvero state facendo???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> ma è un discorso da fare a fine stagione...mica quando stai lottando per la champions e sei secondo...ma davvero state facendo???



Stessi, identici discorsi fatti con Rino, finché poi siamo crollati nel derby e abbiamo fatto 5 punti in 7 partite tra il derby e la partita col Toro. 

Ribadisco per i duri di comprendonio: NON VOGLIO ESONERARE PIOLI ORA, ma serve un cambio di rotta SUBITO, IMMEDIATO. Chiaro? Entiendies? Understood?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se Spalletti diventasse allenatore domani mattina nel giro di una settimana, per la gioia di molti utenti, metterebbe fuori rosa Ibra al primo vaffa in allenamento, polemizzerebbe con la società su Ibra a Sanremo con un monologo di 4 ore e 28 minuti e al primo scontro diretto in EL sarebbe umiliato, come da tradizione della sua carriera.
> 
> Questa stagione ormai la deve finire Pioli e un eventuale cambio sarebbe la fine di ogni ambizione perchè darebbe un segnale negativo a tutto l'ambiente. Non credo agli allenatori sciamani che entrano a marzo e invertono la rotta, non credo sia mai successo. Dobbiamo pregare che Pioli non faccia *******, eventualmente imporsi su alcune scelte evidenti, e poi tirare le somme a fine anno. Se finiamo fuori dalla Champions parte il progetto Gazidis/Moncada/Rangnick con defenestrazione di Pioli, Maldini, Massara e soprattutto Raiola e famiglia allargata.



finalmente qualcuno che allarga gli orizzonti.
un esonero di pioli sarebbe come un auto esonero di maldini, essendo lui ad averlo scelto.
può permetteri di cannare pioli dopo giampaolo? non credo.
può volere uno come spalletti che rivolta la squadra? non credo... ma adesso qualcuno pensa sul serio che un allenatore di calibro possa venire in questo ginepraio??

fanno tutti finta di niente ma il milan adesso è un macello. altro che pioli e basta.


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non capisco l’accanimento contro pioli, La Rosa è questa, la formazione era quella.

L’Inter ha una rosa superiore e abbiamo avuto sfortuna per quei 3 miracoli di handanovic.

I problemi della rosa sono l’ala destra e le 0 alternative in panchina. Cosa c’entra il mister?


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non capisco l’accanimento contro pioli, La Rosa è questa, la formazione era quella.
> 
> L’Inter ha una rosa superiore e abbiamo avuto sfortuna per quei 3 miracoli di handanovic.
> 
> I problemi della rosa sono l’ala destra e le 0 alternative in panchina. Cosa c’entra il mister?



Che è un senza palle.
Ce ne siamo accorti tutti TUTTI che romagnoli è una pippa e questo lo manda dritto a centrocampo a prendere alto Lukaku.
Non lo panchina MAI, senza dimenticare i suoi feticci Krunic Meite.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te dobbiamo andare in CL con Pioli (anche riuscisse a portarci al quarto posto) solo perché non potremmo andare a vincerla subito? È così?
> 
> Perché giustamente l’Inda del 2017, senza essere ancora rientrata in Champions, poteva prendere Spalletti, noi invece sia ora che entrando in CL potremmo al massimo ambire alla conferma di Pioli o al Di Francesco di turno. È questo che intendi?


intendo che chi si aspetta Sarri o Allegri è pari a chi si aspetta Messi o Mbappè. E lo stesso chi si aspetta che l'anno prossimo andiamo a vincere la CL. Spalletti, come ho detto, ha detto lo stesso Maldini che non è stato preso perchè chiedeva troppo. Adesso lo prenderemmo pagando anche nel frattempo Pioli. Sì, certo. Che poi Spalletti sarebbe un Pioli + 0,05%.


----------



## 7sheva7 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non capisco l’accanimento contro pioli, La Rosa è questa, la formazione era quella.
> 
> L’Inter ha una rosa superiore e abbiamo avuto sfortuna per quei 3 miracoli di handanovic.
> 
> I problemi della rosa sono l’ala destra e le 0 alternative in panchina. Cosa c’entra il mister?



Niente ma qualcuno aveva scambiato una rosa che deve lottare con il coltello fra i denti per il 4° posto con una che doveva vincere lo scudetto, il miracolo è essere secondi adesso non si può mettere tutto e tutti in discussione ad ogni periodo negativo altrimenti un ciclo lo iniziamo nel 2040.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> intendo che chi si aspetta Sarri o Allegri è pari a chi si aspetta Messi o Mbappè. E lo stesso chi si aspetta che l'anno prossimo andiamo a vincere la CL. Spalletti, come ho detto, ha detto lo stesso Maldini che non è stato preso perchè chiedeva troppo. Adesso lo prenderemmo pagando anche nel frattempo Pioli. Sì, certo. Che poi Spalletti sarebbe un Pioli + 0,05%.



Spalletti è molto di più di quello, e i risultati lo dimostrano.

Aldilà di questo, lasciando perdere il momento attuale, se andiamo in CL è troppo chiedere un allenatore decente?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stessi, identici discorsi fatti con Rino, finché poi siamo crollati nel derby e abbiamo fatto 5 punti in 7 partite tra il derby e la partita col Toro.
> 
> Ribadisco per i duri di comprendonio: NON VOGLIO ESONERARE PIOLI ORA, ma serve un cambio di rotta SUBITO, IMMEDIATO. Chiaro? Entiendies? Understood?



pioli e gattuso sono 2 casi completamente diversi.

gattuso non aveva in mano la squadra, pioli si.
gattuso era in rotta col dirigente dell'epoca, pioli è il suo uomo.
gattuso non aveva un minimo di esperienza, pioli la ha
gattuso proponeva un gioco osceno, pioli ha fatto vedere grande calcio fino a 2 mesi fa.
gattuso non ha valorizzato un singolo giocatore, pioli praticamente tutti.
gattuso ogni domenica era una polemica (a fine anno parlo io), pioli mai nulla fuori posto.
gattuso era già fuori dalle coppe, pioli no.

pioli è impossibile che venga esonerato da maldini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pioli e gattuso sono 2 casi completamente diversi.
> 
> gattuso non aveva in mano la squadra, pioli si.
> gattuso era in rotta col dirigente dell'epoca, pioli è il suo uomo.
> ...



Tutto vero quello che dici, peccato che se Pioli continuerà col suo calo (come fatto sempre, ovunque, in altre sedi) verticale faremo la stessa identica fine fatta con Rino.


----------



## Gamma (21 Febbraio 2021)

Secondo me c'è troppo pessimismo.

Siamo ancora secondi, abbiamo perso solo con big e con uno Spezia stregato. Questi discorai catastrofici li accetterei in caso di disastro con la Roma o di uscita dall'EL giovedì, non dopo aver perso con una squadra più forte e più riposata.

3-0 poi è stato un risultato ingiusto, nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato fino al 2-0 e li ha salvati Handanovic: con un suo miracolo in meno la partita sarebbe cambiata e di tanto pure, secondo me.

Esonerare Pioli adesso sarebbe un suicidio, e onestamente non lo meriterebbe, bisogna dargli fiducia, cosa che da quando siede sulla panchina del Milan non gli è mai stata data, solo quando vincevamo partite su partite, senza perdere e pareggiando di rado.
Ad oggi non potremmo permetterci Klopp, dovremmo accontentarci di un traghettatore, e voi volete farmi credere che preferireste un traghettatore(che parta da un 2º posto, davanti ai campioni d'Italia degli ultimi 9 anni, non da un 7º posto) a Pioli?
Io non credo. La squadra è in un momento di flessione più fisica che mentale e lo ha dimostrato il secondo tempo, dove abbiamo provato a creare anche sul 3-0, la testa c'è ancora, il fisico meno.

Gli infortuni non aiutano, perché a causa loro ruotiamo di meno e siamo più stanchi, ci manca lucidità, non riusciamo a fare tanti passaggi senza sbagliarne uno, non calibriamo bene i lanci, avremmo bisogno di tanto riposo per tornare ai ritmi di Settembre/Ottobre.

Cosa possiamo fare? Dosare le energie e cacciare le palle, perché siamo una squadra da 4º posto ma nulla ci vieta di poter lottare per restare nei primi 3, non dobbiamo farci cogliere da un ridimensionamento che significherebbe perdere tutta la motivazione e l'entusiasmo che ci hanno trascinato in quest'ultimo anno.

Ai ragazzi direi solo di tornare a giocare spensierati e di non subire le pressioni mediatiche, perché da oggi saremo un fallimento per tutti perché in italia funziona così, si ha la memoria corta, non ci si ricorda del fatto che poco più di un anno fa eravamo una disfatta, perdavamo con l'Atalanta 5-0 e facevano ridere i polli, no, fa comodo solo pensare che siamo stati primi per tanti mesi.

Il nostro obiettivo era, è e sarà la qualificazione in CL, tutto ciò che ne dovesse derivare in più sarà ben accetto, ma noi dovremmo lottare pensando a questo e non subendo pressioni per obiettivi che non ci riguardano.

Quello che posso dire è che per adesso, tolta l'eliminazione in Coppa Italia che è capitata anche per un'ingenuità di Ibra, siamo in piena carreggiata per tutti i nostri obiettivi iniziali, quindi c'è poco da essere delusi e catastrofici, pensiamo a passare il turno di EL e a vincere con la Roma, io credo nei ragazzi e credo in Pioli(almeno fino a maggio lo farò).

Forza Milan, sempre.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spalletti è molto di più di quello, e i risultati lo dimostrano.
> 
> Aldilà di questo, lasciando perdere il momento attuale, se andiamo in CL è troppo chiedere un allenatore decente?



Se andiamo in Champions non serve solo ben altro in panca,ma anche in campo,quando ti dico che il Milan com'e' oggi non passa il girone non lo dico per pessimismo o per eccesso di critica,noi,il girone avuto dall'inter quest'anno non lo passeremmo mai,stando cosi le cose.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia stata una sconfitta umiliante contro l'Inter. Ok, abbiamo fatto un bel numero di tiri in porta, ma nessuno è andato dentro mentre loro nel secondo tempo con due tiri hanno chiuso la partita. Da qui si è vista la differenza mentale e qualitativa tra le due rose. Ma il problema non è tanto questa sconfitta, ma il fatto che siamo in una condizione penosa. E non si può più accettare.
> 
> Perciò, la società valuti un cambio di allenatore serio, ripeto serio! Io propongo Allegri, è libero e comunque è un vincente. È vero che negli ultimi anni ha fatto pena con noi, ma dopotutto non aveva più il supporto della società e non è un Conte che rende grandi anche le squadre di giocatorini. Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno di una ricostruzione, abbiamo bisogno di una riconquista della fiducia che ci manca da un bel pò di giornate. E se continuiamo così, rischiamo anche il quarto posto considerando che siamo inseguiti da Juventus, Lazio, Roma, poi ci sarebbe anche il Napoli in crisi.
> 
> Poi certo, se l'alternativa è il solito mediocre di turno, rimaniamo con Pioli, ma sono sicuro che Allegri accetterebbe una nostra offerta, è libero da un pò.



Quest'anno se non andiamo in CL, altro che Allegri. Gazidis farà tabula rasa e chiamerà Himler che, guarda caso, è ancora in giro. Sicuramente addio Maldini e con lui probabilmente Ibra ma ci saranno i ponti tagliati anche con il pizzaiolo.

Ho questa brutta sensazione che si ripartirà col progetto Ragnick, con un anno di ritardo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero quello che dici, peccato che se Pioli continuerà col suo calo (come fatto sempre, ovunque, in altre sedi) verticale faremo la stessa identica fine fatta con Rino.



qui non si può che concordare. ma dopotutto ad inizio stagione si è confermato il blocco paolo pioli ibra.
per me, se se ne va uno in anticipo, se ne vanno tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qui non si può che concordare. ma dopotutto ad inizio stagione si è confermato il blocco paolo pioli ibra.
> per me, se se ne va uno in anticipo, se ne vanno tutti.



La priorita è tornare in CL, tutto il resto viene dopo ed è ininfluente.

P.s: comunque Gattuso fino al derby di ritorno la squadra l’aveva in mano eccome.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Febbraio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che lo straordinario Spalletti ha fatto due anni fa ciò che sta facendo ora Pioli, primo a Natale e poi crollo verticale che lo aveva estromesso dalla Champions prima che il futuro nerazzurro De Vrij gli regalasse un rigore. E si è ripetuto un anno dopo ma questa volta salvato da Handanovic contro il temibile Empoli. E quell'Inter era più forte del Milan di oggi.
> 
> Poi io non voglio difendere Pioli che è palesemente in stato confusionale e da un mese non ci capisce più niente ma se tu pensi che mettendo Spalletti le cose migliorino allora non andiamo da nessuna parte. Capisco Allegri che è un vincente, che è uno concreto con la mentalità giusta ma Spalletti cosa pensate che inventi?
> 
> La verità è che a parte alcuni (Donnarumma,Ibra, Theo, Bennacer, Kessie e Kjaer se sta bene) gli altri hanno visto la Madonna per 6 mesi e hanno reso ben al di là delle loro possibilità. Salemakers è l'esempio più lampante, come il turco, ma vale anche per Rebic che è un Piatek con il curriculum. Questo è il vero problema del Milan di oggi. Pensavamo di essere arrivati ad un certo punto ed invece siamo ancora indietro. Poi Pioli lo puoi esonerare a fine anno ma allora devi fare il salto di qualità e prendere un allenatore esperto che sa come si vince (Allegri per esempio) ma il problema non è lì.



Perfetto


----------



## singer (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno se non andiamo in CL, altro che Allegri. Gazidis farà tabula rasa e chiamerà Himler che, guarda caso, è ancora in giro. Sicuramente addio Maldini e con lui probabilmente Ibra ma ci saranno i ponti tagliati anche con il pizzaiolo.
> 
> Ho questa brutta sensazione che si ripartirà col progetto Ragnick, con un anno di ritardo.



Lo credo anche io, ma saluterei con maggiore neutralità l'arrivo del tedesco.
Mi dispiacerebbe ma non mi straccerei le vesti: se gli obiettivi minimi che sono stati assegnati non vengono centrati durante un arco di tre anni, è giusto voltare pagina. 
Ora tocca a Maldini rimettere in carreggiata la squadra che pare una nave in balia non solo delle burrasche, ma anche degli spifferi. 
Occorre fare chiarezza con i rinnovi prima di tutto


----------



## wildfrank (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spalletti si accontenterebbe di 4 milioni, penso che ne valga la pena per assicurare la qualificazione CL vitale per il futuro di questo club.



E soprattutto, non si farebbe problemi a panchinare Romagnoli ( Totti docet ).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E soprattutto, non si farebbe problemi a panchinare Romagnoli ( Totti docet ).



Appunto. No ma restiamo col prete, va. Alla peggio, come detto, se non sarà CL sarà comunque CL (ossia Comunione e Liberazione, ci iscriverà tutti lì, alcune delle migliori pompinare conosciute da ragazzo erano di CL quindi non andrebbe neanche male...).


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stessi, identici discorsi fatti con Rino, finché poi siamo crollati nel derby e abbiamo fatto 5 punti in 7 partite tra il derby e la partita col Toro.
> 
> Ribadisco per i duri di comprendonio: NON VOGLIO ESONERARE PIOLI ORA, ma serve un cambio di rotta SUBITO, IMMEDIATO. Chiaro? Entiendies? Understood?



Beh c'è da dire che il declino di Pioli è già in corso dalla partita con l'Atalanta (la Juve la abbuono)... per cui siamo a 6 punti nelle ultime 5 partite più eliminazione in coppa itaglia e pareggino ridicolo in EL....
7 punti su 21....

Magari ora ci riprendiamo  dopo 7 punti in 7 partite totali forse invertiamo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Beh c'è da dire che il declino di Pioli è già in corso dalla partita con l'Atalanta (la Juve la abbuono)... per cui siamo a 6 punti nelle ultime 5 partite più eliminazione in coppa itaglia e pareggino ridicolo in EL....
> 7 punti su 18....
> 
> Magari ora ci riprendiamo  dopo 7 punti in 7 partite totali forse invertiamo..



Ma infatti è per questo che dico che serve un cambio di rotta IMMEDIATO, e che in caso non ci fosse Padre Pioli andrebbe buttato nella carta e cartone.

Siamo passati dalla media punti del Liverpool 2019/2020 alla media punti (nel 2021) del Milan di Montella ( se poi consideriamo da Milan-Atalanta ad oggi sono 1,2), e conoscendo Pioli è capace di peggiorare ancora.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è per questo che dico che serve un cambio di rotta IMMEDIATO, e che in caso non ci fosse Padre Pioli andrebbe buttato nella carta e cartone.
> 
> Siamo passati dalla media punti del Liverpool 2019/2020 alla media punti (nel 2021) del Milan di Montella, e conoscendo Piolib è capace di peggiorare ancora.



E' stata ed è una stagione stranissima, sarebbe bastata un pò di fortuna (quella che ci additano gli altri) per evitare miliardi di pali/traverse ed infortuni.
Sta andando così, se continuiamo con questo modulo e questi interpreti (Romagnoli) seriamente credo che la rotta non verrà invertita e viaggeremo ad una media molto bassa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' stata ed è una stagione stranissima, sarebbe bastata un pò di fortuna (quella che ci additano gli altri) per evitare miliardi di pali/traverse ed infortuni.
> Sta andando così, se continuiamo con questo modulo e questi interpreti (Romagnoli) *seriamente credo che la rotta non verrà invertita e viaggeremo ad una media molto bassa*.



E la bad news è che non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La priorita è tornare in CL, tutto il resto viene dopo ed è ininfluente.
> 
> P.s: comunque Gattuso fino al derby di ritorno la squadra l’aveva in mano eccome.



si il disastro è stato dopo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si il disastro è stato dopo.



E pensa, dopo fece 5 punti in 7 partite che compromisero tutto, i 5 punti tra Milan-Inter e Torino-Milan ci distrussero, al punto che poi neanche vincendo le ultime 4 di fila cavammo un ragno dal buco:

Pioli sta prendendo la stessa identica china. Dall’Atalanta ad oggi sono 6 punti in 5 partite, media di 1,2 punti a partita.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allegri, Sarri, Spalletti. Mi vanno bene tutti e tre.
> 
> Basta si eviti il tedesco...



Sarri.....dai ti prego.... è un disastro!! 

Gli altri due ben vengano, se vogliamo tornare vincenti, sopratutto Max.

Però ti dico una cosa...amo Ibra, ma se arriva un tecnico di quel tipo, chiede un centravanti come si deve dal primo giorno. Ibra è un fenomeno, ma alla sua età certe cose non te le fa più, come l'attacco alla profondità, un tecnico serio fatica a rinunciare a questo aspetto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spalletti è molto di più di quello, e i risultati lo dimostrano.
> 
> Aldilà di questo, lasciando perdere il momento attuale, se andiamo in CL è troppo chiedere un allenatore decente?



ah sì, in 26 anni di carriera quanti scudetti e CL ha vinto, che non mi ricordo?


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E soprattutto, non si farebbe problemi a panchinare Romagnoli ( Totti docet ).



infatti, ha panchinato Totti e ha vinto il campionato. Ah, no.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ah sì, in 26 anni di carriera quanti scudetti e CL ha vinto, che non mi ricordo?



Spalletti è bravo a fare i piazzamenti, ciò che serve a noi adesso. Speriamo di tirarci su nelle prossime, dai.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

pioli deve svegliarsi, non serve cambiare adesso, anche perché si manderebbe un segnale pericoloso a tutti, squadra compresa. Deve scendere invece in campo la società, questo devono fare. Poi se la situazione dovesse diventare drammatica, prima del baratro totale allora qualcosa andrebbe fatto. In ogni caso il crollo è già bello che avviato eh, cerchiamo di vedere bene le cose. 

P.S. Pioli è un discreto allenatore, non un fenomeno ma solo qui dentro si leggeva che era migliore di Conte e robe varie. Adesso leggo pure che sia meglio di uno spalletti, ragazzi posate la grappa. Sono il primo a dire che ora non ha senso cambiare, ma tra spalletti e pioli ci sono galassie. Non scherziamo davvero.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ah sì, in 26 anni di carriera quanti scudetti e CL ha vinto, che non mi ricordo?



effettivamente Pioli invece ne ha vinti a iosa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spalletti è bravo a fare i piazzamenti, ciò che serve a noi adesso. Speriamo di tirarci su nelle prossime, dai.



cioè dovremmo prendere uno che non abbiamo preso perchè non avevamo i soldi per fare il piazzamento. Dopo di che ne prendiamo un altro, però bravo, così vinciamo la CL. Anzi, per fare bella figura. 

Poi ci lamentiamo se la dirigenza programma zero. Per me finchè abbiamo l'asilo mariuccia 2.0 uno come Pioli va bene. La CL la facciamo per fare esperienza. Dopo due CL scegliamo un allenatore che non sia un sessantaduenne isterico e strabollito , magari nel frattempo con una rosa un po' più matura si imposta un altro tipo di discorso. Sono d'accordo con te che sarebbe un disastro fallire la CL quest'anno, ma ormai il dado è tratto. L'allenatore 'giusto' non ce lo possiamo permettere, e sostituire il Castillejo degli allenatori con il Saelemekers degli allenatori a 12 partite dalla fine, no grazie.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> effettivamente Pioli invece ne ha vinti a iosa.



infatti. pari sono. O meglio, leggermente meglio Spalletti , come ho detto prima , ma non è quello che ci fa fare il salto di qualità. E soprattutto, non da mettere in panchina adesso in questa situazione.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> infatti. pari sono. O meglio, leggermente meglio Spalletti , come ho detto prima , ma non è quello che ci fa fare il salto di qualità. E soprattutto, non da mettere in panchina adesso in questa situazione.



che non sia da mettere adesso sono d'accordo, che siano pari assolutamente no. Spalletti che tu affermi avere solo un curriculum di piazzamenti è nettamente superiore a pioli; pensa che il nostro allenatore nemmeno quelli ha come curriculum.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> cioè dovremmo prendere uno che non abbiamo preso perchè non avevamo i soldi per fare il piazzamento. Dopo di che ne prendiamo un altro, però bravo, così vinciamo la CL. Anzi, per fare bella figura.
> 
> Poi ci lamentiamo se la dirigenza programma zero. Per me finchè abbiamo l'asilo mariuccia 2.0 uno come Pioli va bene. La CL la facciamo per fare esperienza. Dopo due CL scegliamo un allenatore che non sia un sessantaduenne isterico e strabollito , magari nel frattempo con una rosa un po' più matura si imposta un altro tipo di discorso. Sono d'accordo con te che sarebbe un disastro fallire la CL quest'anno, ma ormai il dado è tratto. L'allenatore 'giusto' non ce lo possiamo permettere, e sostituire il Castillejo degli allenatori con il Saelemekers degli allenatori a 12 partite dalla fine, no grazie.



Io a Spalletti avrei fatto un biennale (o meglio, lo farei se Pioli non mostrasse un’inversione di rotta nelle prossime), poi dopo due CL consecutive l’avrei cambiato. Speriamo si tiri su adesso, ma anche lo facesse, l’anno prossimo rischiamo di restare fuori da tutto se ci sarà ancora questo mediocre (a meno di non fare un gran mercato in estate).


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che non sia da mettere adesso sono d'accordo, che siano pari assolutamente no. Spalletti che tu affermi avere solo un curriculum di piazzamenti è nettamente superiore a pioli; pensa che il nostro allenatore nemmeno quelli ha come curriculum.



1) non ci fa fare il salto di qualità
2) Maldini ha detto chiaro e tondo che non l'hanno preso per le pretese economiche, qua si tratterebbe di pagare lui + Pioli. Quindi si parla del nulla


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io a Spalletti avrei fatto un biennale (o meglio, lo farei se Pioli non mostrasse un’inversione di rotta nelle prossime), poi dopo due CL consecutive l’avrei cambiato. Speriamo si tiri su adesso, ma anche lo facesse, l’anno prossimo rischiamo di restare fuori da tutto se ci sarà ancora questo mediocre (a meno di non fare un gran mercato in estate).



Mettiamo che fai il biennale a Spalletti adesso (stiamo parlando del nulla, perchè non lo faranno mai) e che fa schifo, non ci fa conquistare la CL. Poi lo teniamo l'anno prossimo?
Pensi che venga con un contratto a tre mesi + eventuale proroga? Dai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Mettiamo che fai il biennale a Spalletti adesso (stiamo parlando del nulla, perchè non lo faranno mai) e che fa schifo, non ci fa conquistare la CL. Poi lo teniamo l'anno prossimo?
> Pensi che venga con un contratto a tre mesi + eventuale proroga? Dai.



Se Spalletti viene in una squadra a svariate lunghezze sopra il quarto posto e coi valori di questo Milan in CL ti ci porta. Sicuro.

E si, l’anno prossimo lo terrei (Spalletti), per poi fare il salto di qualità definitivo dopo la seconda qualificazione.

Quello che deve essere chiaro è che anche arrivassimo terzi o quarti l’anno prossimo con Padre Pioli rischieremmo grossissimo (a meno, ripeto, di non fare un mercato asburgico in Estate).

Quindi Pioli andrà cambiato, in corsa se (ipotesi) confermassimo il baratro anche a Roma e a Verona (e in tal caso decidano loro se varrebbe la pena prendere Spalletti o un mediocre qualunque restando quindi fuori dalla CL, come se spendere 4 milioni ora per avere gli incassi CL non convenisse molto di più che risparmiare sul mister e poi fare l’EL), o a fine stagione in caso di arrivo tra le prime quattro.

Ma non è da Milan.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se Spalletti viene in una squadra a svariate lunghezze sopra il quarto posto e coi valori di questo Milan in CL ti ci porta. Sicuro.
> 
> E si, l’anno prossimo lo terrei, per poi fare il salto di qualità definitivo dopo la seconda qualificazione.
> 
> ...



alle solite. via romagnoli e pioli e lo scudo is on fire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> alle solite. via romagnoli e pioli e lo scudo is on fire.



Non ho detto quello.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto quello.



ma sì, è il solito discorso. due partite storte e ci si guarda intorno a cercare il capro espiatorio. se prima ne hai fatto 40 da record fa niente. Non stiamo parlando dei segmentini di Gattuso, dai. Vediamo le prossime due cosa succede. Roma e Verona.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ma sì, è il solito discorso. due partite storte e ci si guarda intorno a cercare il capro espiatorio. se prima ne hai fatto 40 da record fa niente. Non stiamo parlando dei segmentini di Gattuso, dai. Vediamo le prossime due cosa succede. Roma e Verona.



È quello che dico io. Se non inverte l’inerzia nelle prossime due (significa minimo 4 punti) cuori dai foglioni. Altrimenti può rimanere fino a fine stagione, se inverte l’inerzia (per la prossima stagione no thanks).


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se Spalletti viene in una squadra a svariate lunghezze sopra il quarto posto e coi valori di questo Milan in CL ti ci porta. Sicuro.
> 
> E si, l’anno prossimo lo terrei (Spalletti), per poi fare il salto di qualità definitivo dopo la seconda qualificazione.
> 
> ...



Ma ti sei fissato con sta Roma e Verona!
C'è l'Udinese nel mezzo nel turno infrasettimanale......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma ti sei fissato con sta Roma e Verona!
> C'è l'Udinese nel mezzo nel turno infrasettimanale......



Vero. Molto male, significa non poter esonerare Pioli in caso di tracollo prima di tre partite, a causa degli impegni ravvicinati, auguriamoci di ritirarci su.


----------



## sampapot (22 Febbraio 2021)

secondo me il mister non può essere l'unico capro espiatorio...fino a 2 mesi fa leggevo (e ritenevo) che avesse fatto un miracolo con la rosa che avevo a disposizione...certo, qualche errore l'ha fatto (quello peggiore è di non cambiare mai in corso di partita).
Secondo me i giocatori, per infortuni, covid e squalifiche, hanno sempre dovuto dare il massimo e spingere anche oltre le proprie capacità e a lungo andare questo ti porta a scoppiare, sia a livello fisico che mentale.
Il momento ora è difficile...giovedì abbiamo il ritorno di Europa League...se passiamo, le cose potrebbero un pò sistemarsi, se invece verremo eliminati...beh...non voglio pensarci


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2021)

Ero stato molto più drastico qualche giorno fa e devo ammettere che sarebbe meglio se non venisse cacciato ora perché sarebbe un grosso e immeritato regalo.
Si è ficcato nella melma quando un tempo magari portava a casa vittorie all'ultimo secondo o giocando con giocatori totalmente fuori posto, o quando non ha pagato il gol regalato a 20 dalla fine infatti secondo me se siamo in quella posizione è tutto frutto del puro caso di aver vinto a Sassuolo e contro la Lazio in completa emergenza quando le squadre non potevano essere scelte ma semplicemente messe in campo utilizzando i giocatori disponibili.
Detto questo credo sia palese che non ne uscirà così facilmente soprattutto perché sta dimostrando di capirci poco dal punto di vista difensivo e in generale tattico, un Tomori in più è un problema, un Diaz in più pure (se non c'è qualche infortunato), un Saele è di difficile collocazione se gioca come se avesse le anfetamine nel taschino, la staffetta Leao-Rebic non è roba per lui, non è uno così capace da gestire due giocatori del genere e con caratteristiche decisamente diverse, non parliamo poi di un giocatore come Tonali o lo stesso Calha che non aveva mica trovato il modulo dorato un anno fa e non sta riuscendo ad esprimersi al meglio oggi per mancanza di "preparazione", sia dal punto di vista fisico sia dal punto di vista mentale.
Vale lo stesso discorso per il capitone che, e qui c'è da ridere, dovrebbe che qualcuno gli "imparasse" a fare il capitano contando che quando giochiamo non diamo l'idea di seguire il capitano ma anzi, diamo l'idea di soffrire soprattutto nella sua zona di campo, anche nei movimenti non si vede un capitano ma un giocatore qualunque e neanche troppo valido, non sono situazioni migliorabili sul lungo periodo e non credo basti l'Ibra cazzuto che li strigli, lo stesso Ibra dovrebbe essere deresponsabilizzato e tutelato perché da un anno a questa parte si è messo sotto un po' tutti, a partire dal club, a Pioli, al suo ego gigantesco che ad oggi sta ancora molto sopra al suo reale apporto e quando è così Ibra diventa solo un peso perché viene pure schiacciato dall'Ibra non calciatore che di fatto non può essere assorbito e capito da giocatori non all'altezza e con personalità da Giannino, come può avere un Pioli che giustamente si è vissuto la sua favola ma che probabilmente saluterà a fine stagione.
Gli facciano finire la stagione, prima o poi capirà qualcosina, immagino, non potrà sempre prendere 3 gol in tutti gli scontri diretti o utilizzare da cani i giocatori in più, troppo facile giocare con l'11 pandemico e starsene lì a dire bravo bravo, senza preparare nient'altro, parlando di condizione, di favole, quando il Diavolo sta venendo tirato giù dall'inferno in maniera prepotente, quando il fuoco è ormai un fuocherello innocente che non brucerebbe i peletti dell'orecchio di un glabro rasato!
E ora ritorniamo al dunque, cioè che col Milan non si scherza e non puoi pensare di overcocciare ogni volta, perdendo formalmente da GIANNINO, quelle sconfitte in cui dici "sì ma non c'era niente da fare", preso gol troppo presto, preso gol troppo facilmente, ecco, se Pioli verrà inghiottito da questo allora forse riuscirà nel miracolo di farsi esonerare da secondo in classifico..
Adesso la Rometta, adesso vediamo che combina, tutti felici, tutti contenti per il grande pari di Pippo ed è già un mese e mezzo che prendiamo delle legnate in tutte quelle partite non vincibili senza un minimo di gioco, perché il gioco lo devi tirare fuori e se questo 11 non riesce più a combinare nulla significa che è ora di cambiare e anche in fretta.
C'è un altro bruttissimo discorso da fare che purtroppo avevo già accennato tantissime volte in passato anche quando bevevamo caviale con champagne e ci pulivamo le mani nel bicchiere del vicino di tavola, il discorso della fascia di capitano e quello dei rinnovi, qui Pioli c'entra poco ma è la società che dovrebbe dire chiaro e tondo all'allenatore di essere meno morbido se di mezzo c'è il nostro futuro, di provare a ridisegnare la rosa senza il capitano, perché anche un ******* penso lo abbia capito che la coppia Kjaer-Romagnoli è la coppia peggio assortita del campionato, perché pure un Bremer da noi sarebbe oro puro, perché Romagnoli per me vale Rugani e se metti Rugani capitano va a finire male.
Non dico che dovremo passare a 3 a tutti i costi ma se abbiamo Leao e Tomori non possiamo tenerli sempre in panchina, non si può pensare di trattare Saele come un titolare quando normalmente non viene nemmeno marcato, non possiamo pensare di fare 0 densità in mezzo al campo se vediamo in Theo un'arma d'assalto sulla fascia.
Adesso con la Roma ci sarà da ridere, una sconfitta contro la Roma vorrà dire devasto totale e stagione andata, perché aver perso tutti gli scontri diretti (prendendo sempre 3 pere) in 2 mesi significa che stai facendo un percorso che ti porterà giù nel giro di pochissime partite ed è proprio quello che andava evitato, ormai sanno come giochiamo o meglio come non giochiamo, non è un problema fermarci ora purtroppo.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Febbraio 2021)

Francamente dopo ieri ho poche speranze anche di arrivare tra le prime quattro, Pioli sta dimostrando tutta la sua mediocrità e mancanza di palle. Non puoi fare il nostro 4-2-3-1 e andare a pressare alto con Romagnoli e Kjaer dietro, lo capirebbe pure un bambino, per di più in un periodo in cui siamo stanchi a causa di infortuni e partite ravvicinate. Se vuole/è obbligato a far giocare Romagnoli deve cambiare modulo e coprirsi di più, con questo modulo al momento a centrocampo siamo inesistenti. 
Da giugno, quarto posto o no, va venduto Romagnoli, riscattato Tomori e preso un ****o di esterno forte, perché Saelemekers al massimo può essere una buona riserva. Se andiamo in CL giocando come ieri, con questi giocatori, ci stupra chiunque. Questa rosa è stata molto sopravvalutata nei mesi scorsi, la realtà purtroppo sta venendo a galla.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2021)

Ve l'avevo detto. Penso che a Pioli di fiducia dopo il derby ne è stata data fin troppa. Ora basta!


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2021)

Mi accontento di Sarri, che sono sicuro verrebbe di corsa.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Marzo 2021)

Allegri con Emanuelson!


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mi accontento di Sarri, che sono sicuro verrebbe di corsa.


Sarri è uno Spalletti potenziato, magari.


----------



## mil77 (14 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2021)

io sono il fan numero uno di Sarri ma credo che non sarebbe l'allenatore adatto ora..perchè ha bisogno di tempo di allenamenti ecc

d'estate invece sarebbe il top

Allegri dubito verrebbe in questo momento...l'unico che verrebbe e farebbe al caso nostro è sempre il solito Spallettone..capisco che è monotono citare sempre lui ma per vari motivi sarebbe il piu adatto in questo frangente

tra l'altro dopo la viola c'è la sosta...quindi se si volesse fare il passo sarebbe il momento piu adatto...l'ultimo della stagione probabilmente


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi non cambieranno MAI Pioli in corsa quest'anno. Nemmeno se perdesse anche le prossime.
Inutile che ci ricamiamo sopra.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2021)

Quest'anno Pioli termina la stagione, ovvio.

Ma bisogna chiederci cosa vogliamo diventare in futuro. L'anno rischiamo di fare la fine della Lazio, se non peggio.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non cambieranno MAI Pioli in corsa quest'anno. Nemmeno se perdesse anche le prossime.
> Inutile che ci ricamiamo sopra.


Dipende da come finirà contro il Manchester. Anche se dubito si prenderà un top.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Marzo 2021)

La fine della Lazio la fai per scelte di mercato, non dell'allenatore. (E penso che con Inzaghino sulla panca dei Gobbi la rube avrebbe fatto meglio).


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2021)

Non sono un fan di Pioli ma qui si esagera. Conti per nominare quello per cui qui si imbrodolano se perde Lukaku non vince manco una partita con lo squadrone che ha. Lui ha fatto benissimo finora con i mezzi e i problemi che ha avuto. Per avere un top bisogna essere top ora non lo siamo ci vogliono anni di cl.
Prima ve ne renderete conto meglio sarà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Non sono un fan di Pioli ma qui si esagera. Conti per nominare quello per cui qui si imbrodolano se perde Lukaku non vince manco una partita con lo squadrone che ha. Lui ha fatto benissimo finora con i mezzi e i problemi che ha avuto. Per avere un top bisogna essere top ora non lo siamo ci vogliono anni di cl.
> Prima ve ne renderete conto meglio sarà.




Uno Spalletti sarebbe alla nostra portata, visto che era alla portata anche dell’Inda del 2017 che in CL non ci andava da sei anni.

Detto questo, fiducia a Pioli, ma bisogna vincere a Firenze.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non cambieranno MAI Pioli in corsa quest'anno. Nemmeno se perdesse anche le prossime.
> Inutile che ci ricamiamo sopra.





Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Pioli termina la stagione, ovvio.
> 
> Ma bisogna chiederci cosa vogliamo diventare in futuro. L'anno rischiamo di fare la fine della Lazio, se non peggio.



per me va bene...però se poi accade l'irreparabile e non arriviamo quarti qualcuno dovrà prendersi le sue grosse responsabilità 

e parlo di Maldini ovviamente..per ora il mio giudizio su di lui è positivo ma se tiene Pioli fino alla fine e non arriviamo quarti la colpa è sua a quel punto


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Uno Spalletti sarebbe alla nostra portata, visto che era alla portata anche dell’Inda del 2017 che in CL non ci andava da sei anni.
> 
> Detto questo, fiducia a Pioli, ma bisogna vincere a Firenze.



Spalletti non è un top tanto vale rimanere con Pioli.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Pioli termina la stagione, ovvio.
> 
> Ma bisogna chiederci cosa vogliamo diventare in futuro. L'anno rischiamo di fare la fine della Lazio, se non peggio.



EH ma la Lazio in Champions c'è andata...siete sicuri che noi ci andiamo con questo qua? Io no, anzi.


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2021)

Pioli non è un guru né dell'attacco né della difesa né del gioco bailado né della garra charrua cosmica né di altro, non ha nemmeno la personalità per poter reggere al Milan, in 2 mesi è affondato, ha perso tutte le partite che avrebbe dovuto capire in anticipo senza aspettare il sessantesimo, io non ho mai visto questo grande uomo, questa guida spirituale, forse lo era Ibra ma poi è andato a fare il valletto nel momento peggiore possibile, la società è rimasta molto britisc, passiva, inerme e questo è la squadra ora, passiva, senza una guida ed inerme.
Il calcio pandemico è finito da un pezzo e ora i rigori te li tolgono pure, servono altre idee, altre personalità, non queste, non gente che in 2 mesi perde 20 partite e 19 di queste le perde senza nemmeno provarci o capirci un'ACCA.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Spalletti non è un top tanto vale rimanere con Pioli.



Spalletti per l’obiettivo piazzamento CL è un top eccome, lo ha sempre raggiunto, tranne una volta.

Pioli invece lo ha raggiunto una sola volta, in un anno talmente anomalo che arrivò terzo a 69 punti con la sua Lazio con la Roma seconda in classifica a 70 punti (probabilmente irripetibile un piazzamento da 70 punti per la seconda in classifica nel campionato a 20 squadre). 

Detto questo, adesso non va esonerato, ma serve una reazione immediata a Firenze. In caso dovessimo uscire con lo UTD e non vincere a Firenze le cose cambierebbero, e ci sarebbe la sosta peraltro. In quel caso bisognerebbe seriamente pensare ad un avvicendamento.

Al momento siamo ancora al sicuro, + 7 (visto il vantaggio negli scontri diretti) sulle inseguitrici, ma per nessuna ragione possiamo permetterci di buttare in vacca questa stagione.

Significherebbe smantellare mezza rosa, fare l’ennesima rivoluzione dell’area tecnica e prepararsi ad almeno altri 3/4 anni di lacrime e sangue senza manco poter più lottare per qualificarsi in Champions.


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## 7sheva7 (14 Marzo 2021)

L'umoralità di questo post è la cartina di tornasole di come si vive il calcio in Italia, si cambia giudizio all'interno della stessa partita su giocatori, allenatori, dirigenti figurarsi all'interno di una settimana..


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spalletti per l’obiettivo piazzamento CL è un top eccome, lo ha sempre raggiunto, tranne una volta.
> 
> Pioli invece lo ha raggiunto una sola volta, in un anno talmente anomalo che arrivò terzo a 69 punti con la sua Lazio con la Roma seconda in classifica a 70 punti (probabilmente irripetibile un piazzamento da 70 punti per la seconda in classifica nel campionato a 20 squadre).
> 
> ...



Eh ma sempre con un traghettarore te la stai giocando, non è più sul pezzo come prima, sta facendo passare l'idea di stare per compiere un miracolo unico centrando il quarto posto quest'anno dopo un girone perfetto e se la società abboccherà lo confermerà.
Ecco cosa non mi piace, quando viene confermato un tizio non all'altezza che non puoi nemmeno cambiare, perché c'è la sosta, perché c'è questo c'è quello, solite cose di sempre, la realtà è che l'allenatore giusto per un Milan serio non può essere questo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pioli non è un guru né dell'attacco né della difesa né del gioco bailado né della garra charrua cosmica né di altro, non ha nemmeno la personalità per poter reggere al Milan, in 2 mesi è affondato, ha perso tutte le partite che avrebbe dovuto capire in anticipo senza aspettare il sessantesimo, io non ho mai visto questo grande uomo, questa guida spirituale, forse lo era Ibra ma poi è andato a fare il valletto nel momento peggiore possibile, la società è rimasta molto britisc, passiva, inerme e questo è la squadra ora, passiva, senza una guida ed inerme.
> Il calcio pandemico è finito da un pezzo e ora i rigori te li tolgono pure, servono altre idee, altre personalità, non queste, non gente che in 2 mesi perde 20 partite e 19 di queste le perde senza nemmeno provarci o capirci un'ACCA.


In molti qui dentro dimenticano che abbiamo perso contro GATTUSO ed il suo Napoli ha fatto una delle peggiori prestazioni di sempre. Ma vabbè...Vediamo che combiniamo contro il Manchester e la Fiorentina.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Marzo 2021)

Voglio cercare di difendere Pioli in mezzo a tante critiche 

Ovvio, se Pioli non arriva in Champions secondo me non si parla discute neanche l'esonero. Per ora in zona Champions c'é, in campionato sta facendo meglio del previsto, saro ripetitivo o saro pessimista, ma se mi dicevate ad agosto che alla 27ima giornata il Milan era in questa posizione non ci avrei creduto manco per scherzo  .

In EL sta facendo il suo, abbiamo giocato più di tutti nella stagione, un numero spropositato di infortuni , non ha avuto quasi mai la formazione al completo, ed ogni volta gli infortuni bloccano la crescita della squadra.

Secondo me ci sono troppe critiche verso Pioli ed i ragazzi, paventarne ora l'esonero spacherebbe lo spogliatoio, e lo dice uno che 15 minuti fa no faceva che insultarlo per la formazione che aveva messo in campo, ho evidentemente smaltito un po la rabbia


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2021)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> L'umoralità di questo post è la cartina di tornasole di come si vive il calcio in Italia, si cambia giudizio all'interno della stessa partita su giocatori, allenatori, dirigenti figurarsi all'interno di una settimana..


Personalmente non è il mio caso. Io è dal derby se non prima, che dico che la squadra non c'è più. E a Verona come a Manchester (partita che rischiavamo di perdere dopo aver dominato in tutta la ripresa) non ho cambiato idea.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Marzo 2021)

Se Pioli perde pure contro Prandelli deve esonerarsi da solo.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh ma sempre con un traghettarore te la stai giocando, non è più sul pezzo come prima, sta facendo passare l'idea di stare per compiere un miracolo unico centrando il quarto posto quest'anno dopo un girone perfetto e se la società abboccherà lo confermerà.
> Ecco cosa non mi piace, quando viene confermato un tizio non all'altezza che non puoi nemmeno cambiare, perché c'è la sosta, perché c'è questo c'è quello, solite cose di sempre, la realtà è che l'allenatore giusto per un Milan serio non può essere questo.



Ma su questo non ci piove, infatti per me a fine stagione arrivederci e grazie.

Se non vince a Firenze però sarei pure per anticiparlo, l’arrivederci e grazie...


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2021)

a proposito...pare che sia saltato l'accordo tra Rangnick e lo shalke o4...


----------



## Manue (14 Marzo 2021)

Fatico a chiamarla lungimiranza questa...

Dobbiamo prendere coscienza che con krunic castilejo dalot leao titolari, 
non puoi mai vincere contro il Napoli. 
Non puoi mai vincere contro la Juve con Calabria in mezzo al campo..
E così via 

Io credo che Pioli non sia un top, 
ma per gli infortuni che stiamo subendo, sta facendo un miracolo, 
cambiarlo ora sarebbe un disastro, minare un gruppo, minare seriamente il percorso per arrivare in CL. 

A fine anno vediamo dove saremo e si faranno le valutazioni, 
ma oggi come oggi chiunque fai sedere a 13 partite dalla fine, 
esci in 3 partite dalla zona CL.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Voglio cercare di difendere Pioli in mezzo a tante critiche
> 
> Ovvio, se Pioli non arriva in Champions secondo me non si parla discute neanche l'esonero. Per ora in zona Champions c'é, in campionato sta facendo meglio del previsto, saro ripetitivo o saro pessimista, ma se mi dicevate ad agosto che alla 27ima giornata il Milan era in questa posizione non ci avrei creduto manco per scherzo  .
> 
> ...



Non bisognerà permettergli di non arrivare in Champions, è questo il punto. Anche perché significherebbe lacrime e sangue per i prossimi cinque anni se non ci si andasse quest’anno. Che si rimetta subito in carreggiata a Firenze.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a proposito...pare che sia saltato l'accordo tra Rangnick e lo shalke o4...


Per carità. Basta con sti fenomeni per caso.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Pioli termina la stagione, ovvio.
> 
> Ma bisogna chiederci cosa vogliamo diventare in futuro. L'anno rischiamo di fare la fine della Lazio, se non peggio.



Purtroppo sappiamo tutti che Pioli resterebbe dov'è in caso di qualificazione CL. Il che vorrebbe dire che la prossima stagione sarebbe un'altro assalto disperato al quarto posto con rischio tracollo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2021)

Basta con sti psicodrammi.. Vinciamo con United e Fiorentina adesso.


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma su questo non ci piove, infatti per me a fine stagione arrivederci e grazie.
> 
> Se non vince a Firenze però sarei pure per anticiparlo, l’arrivederci e grazie...




E' un controsenso purtroppo, perché punti su qualcosa di marcio pensando che possa nascere la piantina.
A quel punto cambia il seme e decidi prima, non è questione di arrivare quarti e meritarsi la conferma, Pioli ad oggi per quanto fatto vedere non vale la conferma, il problema è che per quanto visto oggi la società britisccc che abbiamo noi mai prenderà decisioni così "folli" come l'esonero del bravo e tranquillo Pioli.
Ci sarebbe da cambiare ora che siamo ancora sopra, se aspettiamo andiamo giù, non mi pare che manchino gli allenatori sul mercato e non mi pare che Pioli abbia fatto queste grandi cose per meritarsi la conferma, il suo "allenare" è un allenare da provinciale, se la situazione gira male potrà solamente girare peggio, il Milan è un po' troppo grande per un'anima persa quale è lui ora e non è nemmeno più questione di assenze o meno, il fuoco si è spento e lo abbiamo visto in questi mesi, se non tieni sul pezzo la squadra e se aspetti il valletto di Sanremo i risultati sono questi.
Scarsa programmazione, si direbbe, ma non potevamo saperlo 2 mesi o 3 fa.
Società forte decisioni forti.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

Una cosa però la voglio dire, andando anche fuori OT.

Un allenatore deve essere anche protetto, unitamente alla squadra, dalla dirigenza.
Invece Pioli è lasciato a se stesso.

La Gazzetta non dice nulla sul rigore, mentre tante altre volte ha aperto con "Il Milan VAR", Sportmediaset tace mentre altre volte lanciava i sondaggi sui rigori...

Ragazzi, in Serie A, ci crediate o no, queste cose fanno tutta la differenza del mondo, perchè è una guerra a tutti i livelli.

L'allenatore sarà anche mediocre, ma se avessimo una società forte non ci sarebbero successe un sacco di cose che puntualmente ci succedono (espulsione di Rebic... mai visto espulso uno juventino in un caso analogo... ammonizioni a random di Romagnoli e Leao... mancati rigori... espulsioni generose come Tonali e poi non date come Di Lorenzo... etc etc, potrei andare avanti ore e io non sono un rosicone, rosico solo per la mancata lealtà sportiva di questa indecente serie A).

Che finisca pure l'anno, ormai non ci può salvare nessuno dalla probabile disfatta.
Speriamo di sfangarla, siamo rimasti in 14 arruolabili ormai.

E mi raccomando: diamo tutti i giocatori alle nazionali, anche Ibra.. per poi dare la colpa a Pioli


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Marzo 2021)

Comunque bisogna anche sottolineare che non abbiamo una rosa suepriore a quello dove siamo... cioè prendi il napoli, non è che sono tanto inferiori a noi eh
Zielinski è peggio di chalanoglu? insigne di castillejo?
per ora la differenza con il napoli possiamo dire la fanno theo e donnarumma, se prendi la base napoli (squadra che rischia di non arrivare nelle top 4) e ci aggiungi theo e donnarumma secondo me saresti anche più forte della ns rosa, ergo non hai la rosa che molti credono....


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Una cosa però la voglio dire, andando anche fuori OT.
> 
> Un allenatore deve essere anche protetto, unitamente alla squadra, dalla dirigenza.
> Invece Pioli è lasciato a se stesso.
> ...





No no no no HALT, cosa deve fare Pioli in questa società? ALLENARE.
Come sta allenando Pioli negli ultimi mesi? sta allenando da allenatore che non ci capisce più un'h e può essere salvato solamente dagli infortunati che sono 300 a botta e tutti previsti.
Gli infortunati sono una manna per lui perché in quanto a idee o che altro è fermo da un anno e mezzo quasi, siamo scontati, patetici, passivi, sotto ritmo cosmico, questo sia con i titolari sia senza, quindi la mano dell'allenatore se c'è è stata mozzata o non c'è mai stata, in 2 mesi ha perso 20 partite ma di cosa parliamo?
E' colpa della società se fa i cambi al 60° o a partita PERSA (sì persa, quando perdi poi in teoria devi provare a cambiare qualcosa che hai sbagliato di brutto prima)? se i rientri dei giocatori sono stati tutti sbagliati? se giochiamo da cani e non è previsto altro che un gol preso ad ogni primo tiro in porta che subiamo?
E' questo il guru su cui dovremo fare affidamento? un pretino sempre tranquillo? faceva le stesse cose il primo scappato di casa di turno con Ibra in squadra, è stato il poi che è stato un po' tragico, quando Ibra ha chiuso col calcio e si è dato allo show biz e noi per tutta risposta ci siamo bruciati un bel vantaggio che avevamo sulle altre (sulla carta) per regalare punti a tutte nelle partite che contavano per davvero, geniale direi, da confermare.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non bisognerà permettergli di non arrivare in Champions, è questo il punto. Anche perché significherebbe lacrime e sangue per i prossimi cinque anni se non ci si andasse quest’anno. Che si rimetta subito in carreggiata a Firenze.



Io non so chi possa venire adesso, per fare lo step o l'allenatore che abbiamo/avremo cambia il suo status o la società va a prendere un allenatore con un certo status. Allenatori top che si muovono a 10 giornate dalla fine non ne vedo, anche il tanto rimpianto Allegri (che a me non piace come non gioco, ma sono indubbi i risultati in campionato per lo meno). Con Spalletti avremmo lo stesso problema di ottobre 2019. Altri?

Poi io credo che Maldini voglia altri tipi di profili, allenatori da Milan (quantomeno il suo), é chiaro che questo passi dal prendere allenatori traino.

Diamo anche delle attenuanti a quest'uomo, andiamo a vedere gli infortuni, il numero di partite ravvicinate, l'età della squadra... Io non so se Guardiola con questa rosa e questi infortuni successivi sarebbe in grado di fare meglio. 

Se poi mi dici che Pioli é il nostro allenatore del futuro allora no, per me a maggio ci si puo salutare tranquillamente, a patto di prenderne uno che sia meglio di lui (non certo Spalletti).


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Basta con sti psicodrammi.. Vinciamo con United e Fiorentina adesso.



.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Marzo 2021)

tutti a dar contro all'allentatore che, poraccio, è costretto a mandare in campo ogni 3 giorni formazioni rimaneggiate.
come se lui si divertisse a far giocare Krunic, Dalot o Castillejo.
Questi abbiamo e con questi dobbiamo barcamenarci.

Non è che con Allegri domani mattina arriverebbero giocatori diversi lol.

Più che altro mi chiederei il problema di tutti questi infortuni a catana. 
Che si sia tirata troppo la corda prima? A questo punto mi pare evidente.
non è possibile che ad ogni partita i nostri cadano come mosche e per dei pestoni si stia fermi una settimana.

Di sicuro giocare ogni 3 giorni, nella situazione di eterna emergenza in cui siamo, non è sostenibile.
Purtroppo.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No no no no HALT, cosa deve fare Pioli in questa società? ALLENARE.
> Come sta allenando Pioli negli ultimi mesi? sta allenando da allenatore che non ci capisce più un'h e può essere salvato solamente dagli infortunati che sono 300 a botta e tutti previsti.
> Gli infortunati sono una manna per lui perché in quanto a idee o che altro è fermo da un anno e mezzo quasi, siamo scontati, patetici, passivi, sotto ritmo cosmico, questo sia con i titolari sia senza, quindi la mano dell'allenatore se c'è è stata mozzata o non c'è mai stata, in 2 mesi ha perso 20 partite ma di cosa parliamo?
> E' colpa della società se fa i cambi al 60° o a partita PERSA (sì persa, quando perdi poi in teoria devi provare a cambiare qualcosa che hai sbagliato di brutto prima)? se i rientri dei giocatori sono stati tutti sbagliati? se giochiamo da cani e non è previsto altro che un gol preso ad ogni primo tiro in porta che subiamo?
> E' questo il guru su cui dovremo fare affidamento? un pretino sempre tranquillo? faceva le stesse cose il primo scappato di casa di turno con Ibra in squadra, è stato il poi che è stato un po' tragico, quando Ibra ha chiuso col calcio e si è dato allo show biz e noi per tutta risposta ci siamo bruciati un bel vantaggio che avevamo sulle altre (sulla carta) per regalare punti a tutte nelle partite che contavano per davvero, geniale dire, da confermare.



Non è un guru, nessuno di noi lo ha mai detto o pensato.

Io dico però che non è stato e non è aiutato, per cui è difficile allenare.
E lui, che è un normalizzatore, fa fatica ad allenare in un clima del genere (pressioni, polemiche arbitrali, rinnovi in corso che non arrivano, Sanremo etc).

Nessuno nel forum lo ha mai esaltato, anzi... però la colpa di ciò che sta succedendo non è sua, a mio avviso.
Io non posso pensare che una società di calcio professionistico abbia uno staff medico scelto esclusivamente dall'allenatore.
Bisognerebbe sapere chi si occupa della tenuta atletica e "sanitaria", non saranno mica tutti uomini di Pioli???


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Una cosa però la voglio dire, andando anche fuori OT.
> 
> Un allenatore deve essere anche protetto, unitamente alla squadra, dalla dirigenza.
> Invece Pioli è lasciato a se stesso.
> ...



Infatti non sono preoccupato per quello che succede in campo. Abbiamo dimostrato diverse volte di saperci rialzare e di vincere partite difficili come quella di Roma o Verona. A me ciò che preoccupa è il rumore dei nemici. Juve-Napoli rinviata per aggiustare meglio il risultato a seconda di chi ne ha più bisogno è solo l'ultimo dei casi preoccupanti. E' allarmante che viene fatto tutto alla luce del giorno. Mai visto, per esempio, un arbitro essere richiamato dal VAR (lo stesso var che non interviene per il piede a martello di Di Lorenzo, eh) e rimanere sulla sua posizione. Oppure tutto ciò che succede a livello mediatico. La società che non si smuove mai dalla sua posizione, diciamo, "di eleganza". Sono queste le situazioni che mi preoccupano, speriamo solo che le nostre avversarie si diano la zappa sui piedi da sole, come la Roma oggi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Marzo 2021)

Inutile fare funerale a Pioli per qualche partita perso con mezza squadra sempre fuori. Sicuro rimane fino a estate, se poi si qualifica in champions e addirittura arriviamo in finale EL scordatevi che lo manderanno via, al massimo estate 2021


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Inutile fare funerale a Pioli per qualche partita perso con mezza squadra sempre fuori. Sicuro rimane fino a estate, se poi si qualifica in champions e addirittura arriviamo in finale EL scordatevi che lo manderanno via, al massimo estate 2021



Giustamente un allenatore che arriva in CL (obbiettivo impensabile ad agosto, nonostante tutto) e in finale di EL (se era impensabile il quarto posto figuriamoci la finale) non può essere cacciato. Qua si giudica dal nome e dal passato, non dai risultati. Giustamente.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non è un guru, nessuno di noi lo ha mai detto o pensato.
> 
> Io dico però che non è stato e non è aiutato, per cui è difficile allenare.
> E lui, che è un normalizzatore, fa fatica ad allenare in un clima del genere (pressioni, polemiche arbitrali, rinnovi in corso che non arrivano, Sanremo etc).
> ...



Tu devi capire che da 2 mesi a questa parte ha perso tatticamente tutti i big match + la partita con lo Spezia, non pensare al resto, non lo riguardano, le idee dove sono? la spinta? l'entusiasmo per essere SECONDI?!?
Io vedo solamente un allenatore schiavo di una favola che si trasformerà presto in un incubo, essendo una favola non verrà provato nulla di diverso e l'epilogo finale dovrà essere il quarto posto raccattato male con la super conferma di un allenatore che ha già dimostrato tantissime volte di non essere all'altezza né delle cose di campo né di tutto ciò che gira attorno al mondo Milan, società, polemiche, stile britisc in cui lui si rivede sicuramente visto che non ha nemmeno le palle di farsi rispettare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Marzo 2021)

Ho sbagliato a scrivere, se si qualifica al massimo estate 2022 a meno che campionato 2021-2022 farà proprio schifo ma ne dubito perchè la squadra non cambierà molto


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Inutile fare funerale a Pioli per qualche partita perso con mezza squadra sempre fuori. Sicuro rimane fino a estate, se poi si qualifica in champions e addirittura arriviamo in finale EL scordatevi che lo manderanno via, al massimo estate 2021



Ma quale finale di EL, dovesse "solo" qualificarsi in CL non lo manderanno mai via, questo é sicuro. Se poi arriva secondo/terzo in campionato e ai quarti/semifinale in EL gli fanno una statua (giustamente).


----------



## clanton (15 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me va bene...però se poi accade l'irreparabile e non arriviamo quarti qualcuno dovrà prendersi le sue grosse responsabilità
> 
> e parlo di Maldini ovviamente..per ora il mio giudizio su di lui è positivo ma se tiene Pioli fino alla fine e non arriviamo quarti la colpa è sua a quel punto



guarda che prima di voler cambiare allenatore c'è da fare una pulizia generale nella squadra per capire bene chi è da Milan e chi no ...Castelleyo Krunic Dalot Meitè gente da panchina ma mai titolare e poi Mandzukic Ibra vecchi e cari è una valutazione da fare perchè con il carisma non fai i gol. Chalanoglu ha ancora il covid addosso si riprenderà ? Theo è grande quando parte in autostrada ma spesso trova il casello. Leao lo si aspetta un altro anno ? ..... prima di pensare all allenatore ci sono da chiarire queste e non solo queste situazioni


----------



## JoKeR (15 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tu devi capire che da 2 mesi a questa parte ha perso tatticamente tutti i big match + la partita con lo Spezia, non pensare al resto, non lo riguardano, le idee dove sono? la spinta? l'entusiasmo per essere SECONDI?!?
> Io vedo solamente un allenatore schiavo di una favola che si trasformerà presto in un incubo, essendo una favola non verrà provato nulla di diverso e l'epilogo finale dovrà essere il quarto posto raccattato male con super conferma di un allenatore che ha già dimostrato tantissimo volte di non essere all'altezza né delle cose di campo né di tutto che gira attorno al mondo Milan, società, polemiche, stile britisc in cui lui si rivede sicuramente visto che non ha nemmeno le palle di farsi rispettare.



Tu dimmi.. tranne la scellerata scelta Romagnoli/Tomori nel derby e l'invenzione Meitè contro l'Atalanta, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?
Avremmo comunque perso.
Siamo in condizione imbarazzante, Chalanoglu su tutti.
Io non lo difendo se ricordi bene, guardo solo la realtà, che dice che da gennaio abbiamo una media di 5 titolari fuori ogni partita, mentre i nostri avversari no.
Oggi ad esempio il Napoli dell'11 titolare non aveva fuori nessuno, perchè ormai preferiscono Maksimovic a Manolas.

La verità è che Pioli è uno normale, ma lo scempio cui stiamo assistendo ha altre origini.
Sicuramente non è all'altezza, su questo concordo. Ma non è il primo colpevole.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Marzo 2021)

che poi nulla è ancora perso.
siamo a +7 sulle quarte e quinte (dubito il napoli vada a vincere a torino).
certo che dobbiamo incominciare a recuperare qualcuno perchè in queste condizioni non andiamo molto lontano.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2021)

aspettate un attimo però..perchè qui sembra che qualcuno si sveglia e decide di andare contro Pioli tanto per..

questi sono i numeri dal 6 gennaio sconfitta contro la juve ad oggi

CAMPIONATO: 12 Partite giocate 19 punti fatti MEDIA: 1,58 a partita

Se invece volessimo contare tutta la stagione compresa (ossia campionato+e.league+c.italia) v

STAGIONE INTERA: 17 Partite giocate 23 punti fatti MEDIA: 1,35 a partita!

sono fatti o chiacchere?

mettiamoci anche che a parte alcune prestazione oggettivamente valide come con il manchester ce ne sono state altre dove abbiamo fatto punti ma senza convincere per nulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Una cosa però la voglio dire, andando anche fuori OT.
> 
> Un allenatore deve essere anche protetto, unitamente alla squadra, dalla dirigenza.
> Invece Pioli è lasciato a se stesso.
> ...



maldini non cambierà mai pioli, possiamo anche chiuderlo sto 3d.

qualcuno dovrebbe però pensare di cambiare gazidis e maldini. non si può contare meno del frosinone. facciamo schifo.
ho il voltastomaco ragazzi.

poi stiam qui a parlare di CL che da 50M.. ne abbiam spesi 70 per leao e tonali.. io non lo so. 

so solo che mi aspettano 2-3 giorni di fegato logorato... ancora...


----------



## JoKeR (15 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> aspettate un attimo però..perchè qui sembra che qualcuno si sveglia e decide di andare contro Pioli tanto per..
> 
> questi sono i numeri dal 6 gennaio sconfitta contro la juve ad oggi
> 
> ...



non sono un suo difensore e i dati citati sono oggettivi.
ma è anche oggettivo che la squadra è a pezzi e a nessuno sta succedendo qualcosa di nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile..

lo united ad esempio per giovedì, parola di solskjaer, recupera tutti.

Quindi... se Pioli fosse responsabile in prima persona dello scempio atletico allora le tue critiche sarebbero maggiormente condivisibili...
Bisognerebbe sapere cosa sta succedendo e poi poter dare delle opinioni, qualcosa non sta funzionando.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> maldini non cambierà mai pioli, possiamo anche chiuderlo sto 3d.
> 
> qualcuno dovrebbe però pensare di cambiare gazidis e maldini. non si può contare meno del frosinone. facciamo schifo.
> ho il voltastomaco ragazzi.
> ...



Siamo una società e proprietà ridicola, lo dico sempre.
Noi e il nostro stile... come se poi avere stile significasse battere i pugni.
Mah

Tonali non mi piace ma gli dò ancora tempo, Leao l'ha preso direttamente Elliot con i suoi manini nel Lille..
Bastavano due video su Youtube per capire che non sa calciare in porta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tu devi capire che da 2 mesi a questa parte ha perso tatticamente tutti i big match + la partita con lo Spezia, non pensare al resto, non lo riguardano, le idee dove sono? la spinta? l'entusiasmo per essere SECONDI?!?
> Io vedo solamente un allenatore schiavo di una favola che si trasformerà presto in un incubo, essendo una favola non verrà provato nulla di diverso e l'epilogo finale dovrà essere il quarto posto raccattato male con la super conferma di un allenatore che ha già dimostrato tantissime volte di non essere all'altezza né delle cose di campo né di tutto ciò che gira attorno al mondo Milan, società, polemiche, stile britisc in cui lui si rivede sicuramente visto che non ha nemmeno le palle di farsi rispettare.



stasera non ha perso tatticamente proprio niente. abbiam preso 1 tiro in porta dai.

l'ha persa con l'inter e col spezia. stop....

l'atalanta e la juve sono state carneficine annunciatissime, stasera sembrava una partita di serie B. 
roma e verona le ha fatte bene.. insomma alti e bassi.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stasera non ha perso tatticamente proprio niente. abbiam preso 1 tiro in porta dai.
> 
> l'ha persa con l'inter e col spezia. stop....
> 
> ...



1 tiro in porta a fronte di 0 fatti.
Non male pure la scelta del Calha o degli esterni così alti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me va bene...però se poi accade l'irreparabile e non arriviamo quarti qualcuno dovrà prendersi le sue grosse responsabilità
> 
> e parlo di Maldini ovviamente..per ora il mio giudizio su di lui è positivo ma se tiene Pioli fino alla fine e non arriviamo quarti la colpa è sua a quel punto



abbi pazienza ma se non dovessimo arrivare quarti la colpa di Maldini non sarà certamente quella di aver dato fiducia a Pioli, ma quella di aver scommesso e dato le chiavi della squadra in mano a un quasi 40enne (pur fenomenale, ma quasi 40enne), che ha fino ad ora giocato sano forse metà campionato.
E non contento aver preso come suo sostituto un ultratrentenne che viene da un anno di inattività e che stà passando più tempo in infermeria che in campo (inaspettato direi)

Ora che abbiamo più bisogno di loro sono infatti entrambi in infermeria e chissà quando si degneranno di recuperare e sopratutto per quanto resteranno sani.

La mia paura non è tanto la rinconferma di Pioli quanto la convinzione che il prossimo anno ci ritroveremmo a giocare campionato e champions con nuovamente Ibra ormai 40enne e con un sostituto di 35.

Ma va bene, tanto se succede la colpa sarà sicuramente dell'allenatore di turno.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Marzo 2021)

Allegri subito!! un signor allenatore,il suo gioco non è bello ma efficace,come quello di Gonde


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Infatti non sono preoccupato per quello che succede in campo. Abbiamo dimostrato diverse volte di saperci rialzare e di vincere partite difficili come quella di Roma o Verona. A me ciò che preoccupa è il rumore dei nemici. Juve-Napoli rinviata per aggiustare meglio il risultato a seconda di chi ne ha più bisogno è solo l'ultimo dei casi preoccupanti. E' allarmante che viene fatto tutto alla luce del giorno. Mai visto, per esempio, un arbitro essere richiamato dal VAR (lo stesso var che non interviene per il piede a martello di Di Lorenzo, eh) e rimanere sulla sua posizione. Oppure tutto ciò che succede a livello mediatico. La società che non si smuove mai dalla sua posizione, diciamo, "di eleganza". Sono queste le situazioni che mi preoccupano, speriamo solo che le nostre avversarie si diano la zappa sui piedi da sole, come la Roma oggi.



questa storia di napoli juve è uno scandalo davvero


----------



## morokan (15 Marzo 2021)

17 punti in più rispetto allo scorso anno......siamo stati in testa al campionato, contro ogni pronostico per tutta l'andata, la squadra giocava bene ed era bella da vedere, abbiamo valorizzato i giocatori in un modo esagerato, adesso , Pioli non è ne Sacchi ne Ancellotti ne Capello, ma vedendo come gioca la Juve del Maestro o i nati dopo con mister 12 milioni, che fra l'altro hanno già fallito miseramente quasi tutti gli obiettivi stagionali, mi viene da dire che proprio malaccio non è,......molti su questo forum volevano l'esonero di Allegri quando era al Milan, ( lo ricordo perchè è parecchio che leggo, pur scrivendo poco....) ora sembra sia il salvatore della patria,......sempre molti all'inizio facevano voli pindarici e sogni esagerati per una rosa, in realtà, da 3/4 posto fin da subito, ora criticano a più non posso, ma quelli eravamo , e quelli siamo........i soldi non ci sono se non ci sono, Maldini non può spendere, Pioli ha questa rosa, falcidiata da infortuni, di cui ho difficoltà a capire il motivo.........stiamo sereni la sfiga finirà anche per noi, al momento siamo in corsa per il nostro obiettivo, siamo in corsa per una coppa mai pensata, abbiamo gettato le fondamenta per avere una vera squadra, bastano 3/4 innesti ben fatti, i soldi mancheranno anche agli altri, e dopo voglio ridere.......


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Marzo 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Allegri subito!! un signor allenatore,il suo gioco non è bello ma efficace,come quello di Gonde


Quello che conta e resta nella storia sono le vittorie ed i trofei, il bel gioco non serve se non porta risultati, e spesso è proprio cosi.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Marzo 2021)

Ok,Pioli ha le sue colpe,ma non pensate cambierebbe molto la situazione con Allegri o Sarri,alla fine si ritroverebbe comunque ad andare in giro con gente come Tonali,Chala rotto e senza palle,Leao invertebrato e incapace,Diaz e Castillejo che non reggerebbero uno scontro contro uno degli allievi nazionali,mica facile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ok,Pioli ha le sue colpe,ma non pensate cambierebbe molto la situazione con Allegri o Sarri,alla fine si ritroverebbe comunque ad andare in giro con gente come Tonali,Chala rotto e senza palle,Leao invertebrato e incapace,Diaz e Castillejo che non reggerebbero uno scontro contro uno degli allievi nazionali,mica facile.



Allegri ha fatto fare 72 punti e un terzo posto alla rosa del 2012/2013, molto più scarsa di questa, comunque.


----------



## danjr (15 Marzo 2021)

Ma Allegri cosa? dai..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma Allegri cosa? dai..



Si, ma che Allegri o Spalletti, meglio stare col frate che ha beccato una qualificazione Champions nella sua vita in un anno in cui con 70 punti si arrivava SECONDI.

Se non vince a Firenze per me deve essere buttato fuori.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, ma che Allegri o Spalletti, meglio stare col frate che ha beccato una qualificazione Champions nella sua vita in un anno in cui con 70 punti si arrivava SECONDI.
> 
> Se non vince a Firenze per me deve essere buttato fuori.



Se perde una partita, una sola, tra Firenze e la partita del 25 aprile, va cacciato sulla fiducia.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha fatto fare 72 punti e un terzo posto alla rosa del 2012/2013, molto più scarsa di questa, comunque.



Lasciamo perdere qull'annata,dove ci hanno spinto in champions con la forza,regalandoci almeno 10 punti e mi tengo basso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (16 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere qull'annata,dove ci hanno spinto in champions con la forza,regalandoci almeno 10 punti e mi tengo basso.



ma per favore.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ma per favore.



Vai a rivederti i rigori ridicoli che ci davano prima di rispondere al mio post,genio.


----------



## bmb (16 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2021)

Ora basta! Io gli riconosco tutto, lo ringrazio. Ma mi sono stufato di vedere dei cadaveri in campo senza anima.


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Marzo 2021)

Il problema è Pioli? seriamente? Puoi prendere pure guardiola, ma se hai costantemente 5 titolari out e gli altri sono spompati al 45 esimo del primo tempo perché giocano ininterrottamente da mesi ci puoi fare ben poco.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il problema è Pioli? seriamente? Puoi prendere pure guardiola, ma se hai costantemente 5 titolari out e gli altri sono spompati al 45 esimo del primo tempo perché giocano ininterrottamente da mesi ci puoi fare ben poco.



Se sono spompati è anche colpa sua visto che lo staff lo sceglie lui.
Tatticamente è un incapace, non cambia mai modulo ed è fissato con mezze tacche.


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2021)

piu che Allegri dentro tutto lo staff di Gasperini con bombe annesse


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> piu che Allegri dentro tutto lo staff di Gasperini con bombe annesse



Gasperini è un altro mediocre.
A noi serve altro.
Se non è Allegri deve essere Sarri che comunque ha vinto.


----------



## Devil man (18 Marzo 2021)

Ecco l'allenatore che fa per noi... giusto carattere e grande staff medico


----------



## 13-33 (18 Marzo 2021)

Siamo seri...

Abbiamo una squadra di livello medio e pur stanca. Théo, Kessié e Calhanoglu sono in difficolta fisica no hanno il cambio di ritmo, cosi si fa fatica contro tutti. 
Poi si il portiere ti fa 2 errori cosi...

Nessuno farei meglio !!!


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gasperini è un altro mediocre.
> A noi serve altro.
> Se non è Allegri deve essere Sarri che comunque ha vinto.



non hai capito, io voglio solo il suo staff. Odio Gasperini


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2021)

Chissà questa sera il grande Allegri come avrebbe messo in campo questi 15 cadaveri. Intanto sono due anni che non allena.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Marzo 2021)

Mai Allegri non scherziamo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Chissà questa sera il grande Allegri come avrebbe messo in campo questi 15 cadaveri. Intanto sono due anni che non allena.



*Milan-Barcellona* 28 marzo 2012
Abbiati - Bonera Mexes Nesta (75' Mesbah) Antonini - Nocerino Ambrosini Seedorf - Boateng (67' Emanuelson) - Ibrahimovic Robinho (52' El Shaarawy)

*Milan-Ajax* 11 dicembre 2013
Abbiati - De Sciglio Bonera Zapata Constant - Montolivo (espulso al 22') De Jong Muntari - Kakà (36' Mexes) - El Shaarawy (24' Poli) Balotelli


Fidati che Allegri in qualche modo lo portava a casa lo 0-0, ci ha pure vinto lo scudetto in Roma-Milan con quel punteggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Milan-Barcellona* 28 marzo 2012
> Abbiati - Bonera Mexes Nesta (75' Mesbah) Antonini - Nocerino Ambrosini Seedorf - Boateng (67' Emanuelson) - Ibrahimovic Robinho (52' El Shaarawy)
> 
> *Milan-Ajax* 11 dicembre 2013
> ...



Forse.

Ma non per Allegri, a un attaccante che non segna si può porre rimedio, a un portiere che non para no.

Qualsiasi allenatore venga.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Milan-Barcellona* 28 marzo 2012
> Abbiati - Bonera Mexes Nesta (75' Mesbah) Antonini - Nocerino Ambrosini Seedorf - Boateng (67' Emanuelson) - Ibrahimovic Robinho (52' El Shaarawy)
> 
> *Milan-Ajax* 11 dicembre 2013
> ...



Pazzesco... nel 2012 ci sabotammo a tal punto di panchinare più di metà campionato un buon Aquilani, al fine di non riscattarlo...

Un sabotaggio dall'interno mai visto prima nella storia del calcio, insieme a degli infortuni assurdi (Pato, Gattuso, Cassano)...

In quella partita poi mancavano pure Thiago, Zambrotta e Van Bommel... allucinante


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Forse.
> 
> Ma non per Allegri, a un attaccante che non segna si può porre rimedio, *a un portiere che non para no.*
> 
> Qualsiasi allenatore venga.



Ma chiaro, infatti quando penso a quelle due partite, penso anche alle grandi parate di Abbiati oltre agli sforzi dei difensori. Abbiati a fine carriera lo odiavamo un po' tutti, ma quante parate decisive ha comunque fatto in più rispetto a Donnarumma??


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma chiaro, infatti quando penso a quelle due partite, penso anche alle grandi parate di Abbiati oltre agli sforzi dei difensori. Abbiati a fine carriera lo odiavamo un po' tutti, ma quante parate decisive ha comunque fatto in più rispetto a Donnarumma??


Ricordi la parata decisiva all'incrocio dei pali " con la Lazio?" che ci valse lo scudetto secnon sbaglio.

Non si può giocare con un portiere che non para, semplicemente non si può, nessun allenatore potrebbe.

Ogni tiro entra, ogni tiro.

A inizio carriera Donnarumma mi piaceva, molto reattivo, bravo ad andare giù velocemente, buona posizione delle gambe e del busto...... Poi è andato lentamente scemando, ha perso reattività, posizione, e fa errori tecnici in continua evoluzione, non so cosa gli sia successo ma questo portiere per noi, non solo è inutile,ma anche dannoso.


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2021)

Allegri (che ho sempre stimato) per accettare un Milan deve essere in coppa campioni, ma sopratutto gli servono per forza quei 2-3 titolari per fare il suo tipo di calcio...senza punte, o comunque con il solo Ibra di 40 anni, lui non ci viene a Milano.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2021)

Klopp ha detto che quando lascerà il Liverpool si prenderà un anno sabbatico.. Se lascia l'anno prossimo, nel 2023 dobbiamo essere pronti a prenderlo. 

Altrimenti andare su Nagelsmann quando lascerà il Lipsia.

De Zerbi forse è ancora leggermente acerbo per noi, ha bisogno di uno step intermedio tra Sassuolo e una grande.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Marzo 2021)

Pioli per noi é stato una grazia.

Vedo tutti pronti a difenderlo a spada tratta alla prima difficoltá....

Cosí non si costruirá mai niente.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pioli per noi é stato una grazia.
> 
> Vedo tutti pronti a difenderlo a spada tratta alla prima difficoltá....
> 
> Cosí non si costruirá mai niente.



attenzione che non possa diventare a fine anno disgrazia.


----------



## 13-33 (20 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pioli per noi é stato una grazia.
> 
> Vedo tutti pronti a difenderlo a spada tratta alla prima difficoltá....
> 
> Cosí non si costruirá mai niente.



Grazie ha fatto un lavoro importantissimo con una rosa mai al completo.

Siamo al secondo posto che ad inizio stagione 99% dei tifosi avrebbe firmati per questa classifica e vogliamo buttare via tutto.

Calma ragazzi ci vuole stabilita. Questa elimnazione e feutto di errori singoli no da squadra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Marzo 2021)

Confermo anche oggi che criticare Pioli è un'assurdità.
Siamo in piena zona CL dopo la stagione con più infortuni della storia del calcio.
Ci ha preso umiliati e ai minimi termini e ci ha portati qui.
Voltargli le spalle non è da Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> attenzione che non possa diventare a fine anno disgrazia.



Ormai la salvezza é raggiunta.

Disgrazia non puó essere.

Puó essere trionfo con la conquista della CL, 
Stagione normale con il raggiungimento della EL o CL
Stagione deludente se siamo fuori dalle coppe.

C’é tutto per finire bene la stagione, non cerchiamo cavolate.


----------



## sunburn (20 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Confermo anche oggi che criticare Pioli è un'assurdità.
> Siamo in piena zona CL dopo la stagione con più infortuni della storia del calcio.
> Ci ha preso umiliati e ai minimi termini e ci ha portati qui.
> Voltargli le spalle non è da Milan.



Esatto. Io non ero pur nulla contento quando fu annunciato, ma i risultati mi stanno smentendo. Perché molti danno tutto il merito all’arrivo di Ibra, ma secondo me Pioli ha avuto un ruolo preponderante nelle ottime prestazioni post-lockdown(a cominciare dal cambio di modulo).


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2021)

Ero contrario al suo arrivo.
Ma è innegabile che abbia fatto bene.
Giochiamo bene. Non la buttiamo dentro perché ci mancano tutti gli attaccanti e perché abbiamo esterni destri da bassa serie A.
Purtroppo oltre a tutti questi infortuni c'è anche Calha che non sta assolutamente giocando ad un livello vicino a quello che aveva fatto nel post covid. Magari è solo colpa del covid.
Magari è solo tornato ai suoi livelli abituali.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> attenzione che non possa diventare a fine anno disgrazia.



Non si può però essere cosi mestruati nel giudizio di un allenatore. Non può essere un genio prima ed un idiota adesso. Ci sono stati evidenti problemi di infortuni quest'anno che stanno condizionando la stagione. La vera intelligenza è nel capire dove s'è sbagliato e non ricaderci la prossima stagione, fermo restando che oltre a qualche errore che è evidente questa stagione per via della preparazione ridotta, della stagione iniziata presto, del giocare ogni tre giorni, del covid hanno sicuramente inciso sulla frequenza di infortunati. 

Cosa si deve fare adesso? Stringere le chiappe e portare a casa questo quarto posto che è ancora abbondamentemente alla portata.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si può però essere cosi mestruati nel giudizio di un allenatore. Non può essere un genio prima ed un idiota adesso. Ci sono stati evidenti problemi di infortuni quest'anno che stanno condizionando la stagione. La vera intelligenza è nel capire dove s'è sbagliato e non ricaderci la prossima stagione, fermo restando che oltre a qualche errore che è evidente questa stagione per via della preparazione ridotta, della stagione iniziata presto, del giocare ogni tre giorni, del covid hanno sicuramente inciso sulla frequenza di infortunati.
> 
> Cosa si deve fare adesso? Stringere le chiappe e portare a casa questo quarto posto che è ancora abbondamentemente alla portata.


Però aggiungo che se si ha la possibilità di avere un allenatore migliore, non bisogna sprecarla. Vedi l'Inter. A Spalletti lo avrebbero dovuto far rimanere per riconoscenza, visto che è tornato a fargli avere un posto in champions, ma hanno preferito prendersi Conte. Da qui si vede la mentalità di una grande squadra. Se si ragiona per "riconoscenza", non si va da nessuna parte.

Con questo non voglio dare tutta la colpa a Pioli, anzi, da me avrà solo rispetto e che questa sia stata una stagione sfortunatissima per gli infortuni è un altro dato di fatto.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si può però essere cosi mestruati nel giudizio di un allenatore. Non può essere un genio prima ed un idiota adesso. Ci sono stati evidenti problemi di infortuni quest'anno che stanno condizionando la stagione. La vera intelligenza è nel capire dove s'è sbagliato e non ricaderci la prossima stagione, fermo restando che oltre a qualche errore che è evidente questa stagione per via della preparazione ridotta, della stagione iniziata presto, del giocare ogni tre giorni, del covid hanno sicuramente inciso sulla frequenza di infortunati.
> 
> Cosa si deve fare adesso? Stringere le chiappe e portare a casa questo quarto posto che è ancora abbondamentemente alla portata.



parli con la persona sbagliata. Per me non è mai stato un genio prima, e nemmeno adesso. Così come non è un brocco, è semplicemente un allenatore normale.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Marzo 2021)

Ma se non hai gli uomini quanto può contare un allenatore?
Lo capite quanto c'è di Pioli in questo gioco di squadra?
Allegri riuscirebbe a fare questo o meglio con questi giocatori? Parlo a livello offensivo.
Secondo voi abbiamo giocatori che sanno da soli cosa fare? Per me no a parte Ibra. (E non sono sicuro che Ibra abbia una grande opinione di Allegri).
Alla fine il vostro Allegri cacciato dalla Juve che i giocatori che sanno da soli cosa fare li aveva.
Il vostro sostituto Sarri cacciato dalla Juve perché un direttore d'orchestra integralista poco presentabile non può averla vinta sul grande suonatore.
Ma se siamo qui logori con un allenatore che li fa girare tutti, dove saremmo con uno che ne fa girare 11-13 al massimo?


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2021)

tra poco ospite su sky
sentiamo che dice


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tra poco ospite su sky
> sentiamo che dice



"innanzitutto bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi"

"max, ma i ragazzi di quale squadra?"

"i ragazzi, generico"


----------

